# Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

Servus Teichfreunde

Nachdem mein Koiteich sich noch etwas in die "Länge" ziehen wird ...... 

und die Sucht nach Wasser und die bereits überfüllten Wasserpflanzenbottiche ....

Habe ich heute den Spatenstich zu meinem Pflanzenteich gemacht .....

Die Fläche wo dieser Teich hin soll, war schnell gefunden, genau vor dem Hauseingang

   

So sah es aus .... Pflanzen wurden dort vorübergehend eingeschlagen um sie später auf den richtigen Platz zu setzen. Diese mußten nun neuerdings umziehen ....

Jetzt sieht es schon so aus .... ein Regenguß macht es mir möglich diesen Thread zu eröffnen

     

Wenn der Regen eine Pause einlegt .... gehts weiter 

In diesem Teich sollen nur Pflanzen die verschiedenen Zonen bewohnen ... Plan gibts net, außer das er ca. 1,20 Meter tief sein soll und Sumpf- und Seichtzonen aufweisen soll .... mach ich so aus dem Kopf raus und wie die Gegebenheiten es "Grabtechnisch" zulassen werden.
Technik wird es keine geben ....


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Klasse ,Helmut
bin schon gespannt auf weitere Bilder Deines Projekts.
Besonderes Interesse habe ich nämlich immer an techniklosen Teichen, auch interessiert mich die Art und Zusammensetzung Deiner Pflanzen.
Ich wünsche Dir also auf jedenfall schon mal super Grab und Schaufelwetter.


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut,

tja die teichsucht lässt grüßen  , aber ansonsten ne gute idee


----------



## Conny (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

 dann sind wir alle gespannt, was du wieder zauberst.
Auf Bilder können wir uns alle Mal freuen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke Euch Dreien 

Der Regen hat aufgehört un die Sonne ist wieder da, aber der Boden ist im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes .... schwer 

Kleine Ergänzung ... Bilder aus dem ersten Stock ... vom Balkon

     

Die Pflanzen die man jetzt noch sieht ... die werden auch versetzt ... einzig die Weide bereitet mir wegen ihrer größe Kopfzerbrechen .... 

Aber ich werde es schon schaffen ... ist ja ein "Unkraut" und kommt sicher wieder, auch wenn es ohne Verletzung der Wurzeln net abgeht


----------



## MarioNino (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

Bin ja gespannt wie das dann fertig aussieht. Werd sicher spechteln kommen 
Bei der Weide würd ich mir keine Sorge machen, die sind ja echt wie Unkraut 

 LG Mario


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Helmut, das sieht ganz schön nach schufterei aus, steinreicher Boden?Puh.
Den Aushub zuverteilen find ich immer furchtbar!
Pass auf den Rücken auf, oder..... gut das es regnet zwischendurch.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Mario: Hoffen wir das Beste wegen der Weide :? das sie den Umzug heil übersteht 

@ Carmen: Danke das du mich an meinen Rücken erinnerst .... einstweilen geht es noch ....
Regen wäre mir allerdings nicht als Pausennötiger willkommen  
Die Pause erzwingt leider immer noch eine Zigarette zum "Gedanklichen Planen" 

Den Aushub verwende ich gleich als Ausgleichschüttung eines Rabatt`l


----------



## paper (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

bin schon gespannt, wie toll es wird!?

Deinem Rücken alles  Gute, damit er die Strapazen  aushält!


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hui, der Anfang sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus! Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich das so entwickelt! Du wirst uns ja sicher mit Bildern verwöhnen .


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut 

da bin ich ja auch schon supergespannt, was du so zauberst. 

ich habe ja auch einen komplett techniklosen pflanzenteich (ok, die pumpe für den bachlauf, aber das ist auch schon alles), in den mittlerweile reichlich getier eingezogen ist (auf meine ersten beiden __ molche bin ich ganz besonders stolz!  ), da bin ich natürlich besonders neugierig, was du für ideen hast.  zumal ich schon ne idee habe, wo man im vorgarten noch einen schönen teich....   

ach ja, einen tipp zu deinen fotos habe ich noch: wenn du die schubkarre umdrehst, so dass das rad unten ist, schiebt sie sich leichter


----------



## robsig12 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut, 

ich sehe da Eisenbahnschwellen. Da kann aber nichts in den Teich laufen?

Ich bin übrigens mit meiner Baustelle das Wochenende fertig geworden. Wasser drinnen, nur die Randgestaltung wird jetzt auf nach dem Urlaub verlegt.

Viel Spass noch bei Deinem Umbau, uns soweit man es sagen kann gutes Wetter.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Robert

Nein da kann nix in den Teich laufen .... die liegen tiefer als der Teich geplant ist 

Aber danke für den Hinweis ... wäre nicht auszudenken wenn das Zeug`s mit dem die Schwellen imprägniert werden in den Teich laufen würde und diesen vergiften würden 

@ Anja: Bin schon selbst auf meine Ideen gespannt, kann ich doch erst, wenn der Teich mal "steht".
Vorgarten  .... der Virus hat dich ganz schön im Griff 

Apropo Vorgarten .... da würde sich bei mir auch ein Bachlauf anbieten, zu dem jetzt im Bau befindlichen Teich .... schauen wir mal


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,

Du bist ja ein ganz schwerer Fall von Teichvirusinfiziertem 

flüstern ich glaub, Du hängst zu oft mit Eugen zusammen!)

Bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## allegra (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Lieber Helmut,
super Idee, so ein Pflanzenteich! Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und bin schon gespannt auf die Fortschritte. Solche begleitenden Fotoserien sind für teichinfinzierte Allesleser richtig gut!

Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## Erdmuta (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Cool Helmut 
da kann ich in aller Seelenruhe dir hier über die Schulter-ähm Zeilen schauen und mir Anregungen holen 
du weißt aber noch nicht so genau die Größe oder


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Na, ich bin schon gespannt wie das hier weitergeht!
Super Helmut!!


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

So heute, da Feiertag, Fronleichnam, konnte ich wieder am Teich bis zum Regen weiter graben 

     

War dank Regen nur ein bisserl ...


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

Sicher eine Heidenarbeit nach dem Regen.
Jetzt seh ich die Weide erst so richtig. So jung wie die ist, machts der sicher nichts aus 

Und mir kommt irgendwie vor, dass ich am ersten Foto die Häuser von Dir gegenüber kenne *grübel* 
Kann es sein, dass man die Strasse von links runterkommt, wenn man von Oberhöflein(Bergstrasse) runter nach Grünbach fährt?

LG Mario


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Jeder getane Spatenstich bringt dich näher ans Ziel! 
Aber bald scheint sicher auch für euch die Sonne, bei uns ist es heute schon sehr warm und durchgehend sonnig gewesen.
Danke, dass du uns auch kleine Fortschritte dokumentierst - bin schon gespannt, wie das nachher aussieht!


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Maja

Danke für deine Zuspruch ... 

Es schaut eigentlich nach "wenig" aus .... da hat sich Giersch breit gemacht ...

Das heißt jedem Wurzelchen nachgehen ... herausklauben .... das hat mehr Zeit gekostet und kein Ende in Sicht, als eigentlich die Grabarbeiten selbst  .... und natürlich in den Restmüll und nicht in die Biotonne 
Giersch ..... so schmackhaft er auch sein mag .... :evil

Von den Steinen mal abgesehen  siehe Haufen, rechts neben den __ Bergenien ....
Das war nur der Streifen 2m lang, 2 Spaten breit, vor der Weide, nach links gehend :evil

Alles in allem ... eine sehr zeitraubende Arbeit  warum tue ich mich das an, ich zweifle schön langsam an mir selbst :beten


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

  Helmut - immer schön das Endziel im Auge haben! Das wird schon und nachher freust du dich wie Bolle, wenn alles fertig ist! Das wird bestimmt eine Augenweide - so ein Naturteich ist einfach Balsam für die Seele!


----------



## ron (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Du schaffst das Helmut!!!!!!



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Im Ernst Helmut,

du gebärst dich hier im Forum als einer der geduldigsten Menschen überhaupt. Ich weiss nicht, was die richtige Methode ist: so wie Maja das beschreibt mit dem Endziel vor Augen, oder lieber wie Michael Ende das in Momo beschreibt. Der Strassenfeger Beppo macht es immer nach der Devise: Schritt, feg und durchatmen (vielleicht nicht richtig zitiert, weil nur auf Norwegisch gelesen...) und plötzlich ist die Strasse fertig.

Und wenn alle Stricke reissen, machst du eine Pause hier in Norwegen. 



LG

Ron


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*





ron schrieb:


> du gebärst dich hier im Forum




ich hoffe doch mal, dass helmut nicht hier im forum gebärt! weder sich selbst, noch sonst jemanden!  
sorry, aber der freudsche verschreiber war zu schön 

helmut, ich warte schon ganz gespannt auf neue fotos von deiner "baustelle". es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als anderen beim arbeiten zuzuschauen und dabei noch ideen für die eigenen projekte zu sammeln!


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Kleines Update (leider ohne Bilder):

Es geht voran ..... die Umrisse des Teiches sind bis auf ein kleines Stück fertig 

Durch die "Umpflanzaktionen" dauert es halt etwas ... apropo Umpflanzaktion:
Die Sträucher hat das letzte heftige Gewitter schon wieder umgelegt :evil

Frage: wie kann man Sträucher besser, sagen wir wie Bäume (mit Pflanzstützen), sichern ...
Ich kann doch nicht den Strauch(er) zusammenbinden und an Pflanzstöcken anbinden 
Der Strauch leidet doch dann noch mehr (bricht) im Sturm

Diese schrecklichen Unwetter im Moment :evil

Gerade wieder eine Unwetterwarnung 
Ich glaube das wird mit den Sträuchern heuer nix mehr 

Ach ja, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, stell ich heute, wenn zu Hause, wieder Bilder vom Baufortschritt ein .... versprochen 

Und noch etwas .... die erste Libelle habe ich gestern spät Abends gesichtet
 
Hufeisen Azurjungfer-Weibchen
Das Männchen habe ich leider nicht zu "fassen" bekommen, obwohl es mir "auf der __ Nase" herumgetanzt ist ....
sorry, für die schlechte Quali, darum hier und nicht im __ Libellen-Thread, war schon ziemlich dunkel


----------



## Dawn (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi Helmut!
Möcht dir echt gratulieren, dass du schon wieder quasi mittendrin bist!
Zu den Sträuchern: Wenn ich umpflanze (und das passiert mir leider oft, mein Garten "lebt" ) reduzier ich die Buschmasse meist auf die Hälfte (bodennah abgeschnitten) und je nach Busch formiere ich die Zweige ein wenig, sprich, ich verkürze sie (geht natürlich nicht bei allen Sträuchern ohne große optische Verluste). Festbinden meine ich auch, ist eigentlich kontraproduktiv.....
Spätestens im nächsten Jahr treiben diese Armen dann wieder voll durch und sind im übernächsten Jahr so schön wie vorher nicht.
Hab heuer meinen Amelanchier misshandelt und auf 50 cm zusammengeschnitten, der hatte durch Wurzeldruck kaum Wurzeln und war langgezogen und "verhungert", jetzt treibt er fast 20 neue Triebe, wird hoffentlich nächstes Jahr etwas schöner ausschauen als noch vor dem Schnitt!
Gestern hats im Sturm mein Elstar-Bäumchen beinah umgelegt, jetzt hat er ca. 20° Schlagseite, blöd, wie krieg ich einen 20 cm-Stamm wieder grade.....

Geduld ist übrigens auch eine Eigenschaft von Gärtnern, nicht nur von Teichlern  , du, das wird schon wieder mit deinen Büschen!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut 



> Frage: wie kann man Sträucher besser, sagen wir wie Bäume (mit Pflanzstützen), sichern ...
> Ich kann doch nicht den Strauch(er) zusammenbinden und an Pflanzstöcken anbinden




 da fiele mir eigentlich nur ein, aus 5-6 baumpfählen ne art "kreisförmigen käfig" rundherum in den boden zu klopfen und diese baumpfähle dann mit möglich breitem band zu verbinden, so dass ne art "zaun" rundherum um den strauch enstehtund er so ne seitliche begrenzung in alle richtungen hat. 

allerdings muss man wohl zugeben, dass das nicht besonders toll aussehen würde und bei mehreren sträuchern auch ne heidenarbeit wäre. 

was für sträucher hast du denn umgepflanzt? evtl sind das ja wirklich gehölze, die nen kräftigen rückschnitt gut vertragen? allerdings würde ich nicht einfach pauschal jede art von strauch sehr stark zurück schneiden, es gibt viele, die das gut vertragen oder sogar brauchen (nennt man auch "auf den stock setzen" oder "verjüngungsschnitt", je nachdem wie stark man zurück schneidet) , aber wiederum andere, deren überlebenschancen damit gegen 0 tendieren würden.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Erstmal Danke für Eure Tipps bezüglich Rückschnitt der Sträucher

Habs mal mit einer Weide probiert ... die ist schon dreimal vom Sturm umgelegt worden
 
Denke die ist am robustesten 

So und jetzt die versprochenen Teichbaubilder, gerade gemacht, die Arbeit ist aber von gestern


----------



## sternhausen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut



> Nachdem mein Koiteich sich noch etwas in die "Länge" ziehen wird ....




......warum wird sich dein Koiteich in die Länge ziehen???

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Reinhard: alleine schaffe ich es nicht , muß auf professionelle Hilfe zurück greifen 

Update: endlich ein Wochenende zum buddeln

       

Zulchen war wie immer beim fotografieren dabei, leider net ganz scharf
   

Habe da eine gewissens Frage:

 

Wo die kleine orangene Schaufel ist, liegt seit April 2008 unsere Mary 


 

 

 

Exhumieren wegen Tiefzone oder soll ich besser eine Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone anlegen und Mary nicht neu bestatten 

Ich tendiere zu zweiteren ... sie soll Ihre Ruhe haben :beten


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

 also wenn Dein Arbeitsgerät diese "kleine orangene Schaufel" ist, dann wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass Du so langsam voran kommst 
Laß Mary in Frieden ruhen :beeten
 Riesenbaustelle, das wird ein Jahrzentwerk


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Jau..lass dem Kätzchen seine letzte Ruhe. Ich würde sie nicht "umbetten".


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Mahlzeit Conny & Frank

Danke Euch beiden  ... habt mich in meiner Meinung sehr bestärkt 

Mary bleibt wo sie ist und soll Ihre Ruhe haben :beten

Unvergessene Mary
       

Wird halt die Fläche eine erweiterte Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone 
Platz für eine "Tiefwasserzone" ist ja immer noch genug vorhanden 

@ Conny: Du hast vollkommen Recht, mit dem Schaufer`l kann ja nix weitergehen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
ich lese immer mit, auch wenn ich keinen Senf dazu abgebe!
Lob und  Hochtung, wegen deinem Fleiß und mehr noch, weil du dich um alle Lebewesen, und seien es auch "nur" Pfflanzen oder Begräbnisstätten sorgst!


----------



## Dawn (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ich lese immer mit, auch wenn ich keinen Senf dazu abgebe!
> Lob und  Hochtung, wegen deinem Fleiß und mehr noch, weil du dich um alle Lebewesen, und seien es auch "nur" Pfflanzen oder Begräbnisstätten sorgst!



*absolutunterschreib*!!
Ich bin schon so gespannt, wie dein Teich aussieht, wenn er fertig ist! (nur, bitte nimm künftig eine größere Schaufel, ja???  )


----------



## sternhausen (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut



> Reinhard: alleine schaffe ich es nicht , muß auf professionelle Hilfe zurück greifen



Helmut, alles ist zu schaffen. Ich stehe bei mir auch im Moment jeden Tag in der Grube bei Gluthitze. um meinen 2ten Teich zu bauen

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Fördemann (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Moin Helmut...  Ich bin gaaanz neu hier und hab da mal Deine Idee mit Freude aufgenommen!
 Endlich mal wieder einer, der sich nen´  "Natur-Pur-Wohlfühlteich" macht   
(vom Koiteich mal abgesehen   )    
Nette Grüße vonne Eastsea,  Thorsten  :smoki


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus



> Lob und Hochtung, wegen deinem Fleiß und mehr noch, weil du dich um alle Lebewesen, und seien es auch "nur" Pfflanzen oder Begräbnisstätten sorgst!



Danke .... 

Ist für mich selbstverständlich ...... bei den Pflanzen ergeht es mir sogar so, daß wenn ich schneiden muß, ich die Pflanze "schreien" höre, weil ich ich Ihr wehtue 
Rückschnitt gibts nur, wenn es garnicht mehr anders geht 

@ Reinhard:
Geht net, gibts auch bei mir net 
Aber mit zunehmenden Alter schwinden halt die Kräfte ..... 
Habe mich da ein bisserl überschätzt 

@ Thorsten:

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin aber nicht der einzige der sich einen "Natur-Pur-Wohlfühlteich" baut  wenn man in diese Fraktion auch noch die Bachlaufbauer (nur Pumpen-Technik-Ausstatter) mit einbezieht.
Vielleicht kommt der bei mir auch noch . Zumindest ist er in der Planung mit eingeflossen .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
das wird ja schon, für mich gibt`s nix schöneres wie mit
Schaufel und Schubkarren zu arbeiten.
Ist doch ganz was anderes das Loch selber auszugraben, als auf einen Bagger zurück-
zugreifen. Außerdem hast du ja noch Unterstützung von einem Profi.
Wir haben uns auch einen Profi geangelt, der uns nächstes Jahr bei der Teichvergrößerung
tatkräftig unterstützen darf.
Dann weiterhin viel Muse zum Graben, bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt.
LG Markus
Anbei ein Foto von unserem Erdbewegungsprofi.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Markus

Danke für deinen Zuspruch 

Allerdings brauch ich keine Grabhilfe mehr, der Teich ist schon gegraben 
Es geht mehr um die Betonierarbeiten ..... auch die Rohrverlegung zum Filter stellt mich vor kräftemäßige Probleme.
Den Filter selbst hätte ich sowieso heuer nicht mehr in angriff genommen. 

Die Grabarbeiten an dem hier besprochenen Teich gehen für meine Begriffe gut voran 

Denke zwei bis drei Wochenenden und ich kann mit dem verlegen des Vließes und der Folie beginnen


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Markus,

dein Hund ist ja sehr süß. Was ist denn der für eine hübsche Mischung? Ist da ein Sennenhund drin? Sehr fesch, der würd meiner Maus gefallen 
(nicht, dass jemand glaubt, am ersten Bild würde sie die Augen zudrücken, weil ich ihr Hiebe angedroht habe  nein, der Wind hat so starkt geblasen  )

@Helmut: die Fotos von deiner Mary sind sehr schön. Armes Katzi. Ich würd sie auch dort lassen, wo sie ist. Zum Glück hab ich schon gewusst, wo mein Teich hinkommen wird, als ich meine Tiere begraben hab


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Dany

Ja, Mary war damals sehr arm ....

Sie kämpfte tapfer, über 1 Jahr, mit einem Thymusdrüsenkrebs (lt. damaligen TA verkleinert sich die Thymusdrüse mit zunehmenden Alter. Bei Mary vergrößerte sie sich allerdings und drückte auf die Luftröhre. Der TA gab Ihr ein homöopathische Tropfen für bei mischen ins Futter. Es half auch ca. 6 Monate lang. Aber dann mit fortschreitender Krankheit litt sie immer mehr an Atemnot .... bis wir sie am 15.April 2008, bevor sie tatsächlich erstickt (sie konnte sich gerade noch, unter sehr anstregenden Luftringen, auf Ihr Katzenkisterl begeben, die Futteraufnahme wurde Ihr erleichtert, in dem wir das Schüsserl vor die __ Nase stellten) durch einen TA von Ihrem Leiden, in den Armen meiner Gattin, erlösten .

Sie wurde nur neun Jahre alt.

Ihre beiden Zwillingsschwestern (es war ein Drillingswurf) sind wohlauf und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit. Durch die Neuzugänge (Gaucho und Zuli) sind sie wieder sehr Aktiv . 

Ich lasse sie dort Ruhen ..... 

Edit: 
Berichtigung durch meine Gattin:
Die Ampulle wurde nicht dem Futter beigemischt, sondern täglich, morgens, per Spritze (ohne Nadel) es Ihr ins "Goscherl" gespritzt. Meine Gattin hatte da schon eine Technik entwickelt, sodaß Mary diese Prozedur "dankend" annahm, ging es Ihr doch danach viel besser.


----------



## Corgula (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
das klingt schlimm, da hat sicher nicht nur Mary gelitten, sondern auch ihr...
Abgesehen davon glaube ich, daß Mary schon längst wieder als kleiner Schmetterling durch deinen Garten düst.
Ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Problem mit unserer Gertrud. Sie verstarb kurz vor Weihnachten und wir schafften es gerade, sie vor dem Frost zu beerdigen. Einige Monate später wollte ich eine wilde Hortensie auf das kleine Grab pflanzen, ich fand das irgendwie passend. Natürlich war ich sehr vorsichtig - aber da war nix mehr, schon längst wieder Erde geworden und aus Erde schon wieder Blumen.

Trotzdem, ich würde die Stelle in Ruhe lassen, das tut auch dir wohler.
Lieben Gruß, 
Corgula


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke Corgula für deinen Fürspruch 

Ja, wir haben sehr gelitten, aber unser Zwei übrig geblieben haben es wohl gespürt und uns in dieser Zeit, mit besonderer Zuneigung getröstet 

Kurz darauf ist auch Gaucho aufgetaucht, denn er war auch schwer verletzt, den galt es dann wieder aufzupäppeln ......

Vergessen werden wir allerdings Mary nie mehr ........


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Dany
jetzt schweifen wir zwar vom eigentlichen Thema ab,
aber auf deine Frage, ja das ist eine Mischung aus Appenzeller Sennhund und Bracke.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Auf Grund der Hitze sind wir gestern, am Samstag, nicht nach Hartberg und Frohnleiten gefahren .....

Deshalb wieder ein Update vom Teichbau:
      

Grabe schon an der Tiefzone, aus grabtechnischen Gründen ... sonst muß ich mit der Schiebetruhe weitere, schwerere Wege fahren und die will ich mir ersparen :beten

Man muß sich die Kraft schließlich einteilen 

Und hier verwende ich die Aushuberde als Füller für den Vorgarten ...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten Abend Helmut,
hi hi, wegen der Hitze nicht wegfahren, aber graben, da muss ich echt lachen!
Wirklich respekt, bei 36°C habe ich mich an den Baggersee verzogen und nix gearbeitet. :hai
Aber ich habe auch kein arbeitsintensives Projekt am laufen 
Da gestaltest ja nun wirklich den ganzen Garten um: Pflanzen ausgraben, Aushub verteilen, da musst dann ja auch wieder anpflanzen....
ich guck immer neugierig zu...


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Andrea



> hi hi, wegen der Hitze nicht wegfahren, aber graben, da muss ich echt lachen!



Das Auto hat ja Klima ... aber dort in der prallen Sonne herumlaufen 

Zu Hause, an der Teichbaustelle ...... ab Mittags Schatten .... und viel trinken ... nein, kein Bier ... Wasser, wie es auch in den Teich kommt ....... 

Ja ... zuerst Erde gewinnen, Pflanzen versetzen, wässern (einsumpfen) ..... dann erst gehts wieder gemütlich ans graben 

Es hält ungemein auf ... aber sind ja Gott sei Dank nur mehr die Klette und eine Pfingstrose zu versetzen .... die anderen Pflanzen haben sich nach den Sturm "Umhauer" jetzt gut erholt und treiben nach dem Kürzen herrlich aus


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Auch an diesem Wochenende ist einiges am Teichbau geschehen ... selbst bei dieser Hitze habe ich wieder am Teich gewerkelt .... nicht so intensiv, aber es ging doch wieder ein bisserl 

Seht selbst ....

          

Als ich mich fürs heutige Finale "Holland - Spanien" schon zurecht machte, hatte ich einen Geistesblitz .....
    
ein Weg aus Spaltplatten durch den Teich

Und diese Haus-Stromzuleitung verhinderte eine größere Tiefzone
 
ganz nahe am Hauszugang


----------



## Schaffi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hm, wenn das nicht eine OASE wird  Mit der Umgebung drumrum, wird bestimmt ein sehr schönes Ambiente


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Stefan

Ja, daß hoffe ich das es eine Oase wird .... schauen wir mal 

Und Danke fürs Ambiente ......


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

langsam kann ich mir was vorstellen! 
Das Stromkabel ist wirklich blöd, kann man das nicht irgendwie verlängern??
Also, ich meine nicht, das du da eine Lüsterklemme hinfummeln sollst, aber ein Elektriker?

Die Idee mit dem Weg find ich gut, dann kannst besser "werkeln" im Teich, und zum gucken ist das bestimmt auch toll. 

Das du freiwillig bei der Hitze schuftest, respekt! 

liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## MarioNino (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

Wow sieht ja schon mal toll aus. Das mit dem Steinweg gefällt mir total gut.
Bin auch grad mitten in der Planung. Sobald ich mal was brauchbares hab, werd ich mich wieder vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden gg

LG Mario


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Andrea, Servus Mario

Danke ..... 

@ Andrea: Die Strom-Zuleitung lasse ich lieber wo sie ist  ..... der eine Meter macht "das Kraut auch net Fett" 

@ Mario: Gerne, freue mich immer wenn ich helfen kann 

Ja, ich hoffe ich bring das mit dem "Steinweg" hin .... sollen doch die Steine aus dem Wasser ragen, also die Oberfläche trocken bleiben .... keine Rutschgefahr 

@ All: Der nächste Schritt wird ein Auspflöckeln der Wasserline (Teichwasser-Niveau) sein .... damit kann ich dann die "Tiefen" optimal festlegen, speziell für die Seerosen, die ind der "Tiefzone" ihren Platz finden werden.

Hinter den Steinplatten plane ich eine ausgiebige Sumpfzone, die kurz vor dem "Weg" in Flachwasser übergeht. Den Teichrand möchte ich teils als Sumpfzone für die  (gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie) und teils als Flachwasser ausbilden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
bei dir geht`s ja gut voran.
Super Idee mit den Steinplatten
Lasst du da bei den Steinplatten den Teich so flach oder unterbaust du die dann?
Wegen dem Stromkabel, des dürfte doch auf Frosttiefe verlegt sein (ca. 80cm)?
Da könntest doch mit Sicherheit vorsichtig a bisserl weiter nunter graben?
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Markus

Ja, die Steinplatten werden mit "Trassbeton" auf der Folie (darunter natürlich Vließ) unterfüttert und ein bisserl (1-2cm) über Wasserniveau liegen .. so mal mein Plan 

Wegen dem Stromkabel .... kam schon auf das "Gelbe - Achtungsband" beim graben ... nö ... da traue ich mich nimmer graben 
Was gewinne ich ... vielleicht 10cm und ein blank liegendes Kabel unter dem Vließ (Feuchtigkeit ?) ... so liegt wenigstens noch eine Drainage dazwischen


----------



## fbr (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
TOLLES Projekt 

Wenn Du den Teich fertig hast, musst Du wahrscheinlich das "wenige" Holz das Du hast streichen 

Also wird Dir niemals FAD und Du kommst auf keine "blöden" Gedanken!



> Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich


Git ein Vliesfilter nicht als Technik


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Franz

Doch Franz, ein Vliesfilter ist schon Technik, die ich aber Hier einsetzen werde .....

Den Koiteich baue ich aber erst im nächsten Jahr weiter .... :beten


----------



## fbr (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
dann tanzt Du ja auf mehreren Hochzeiten gleichzeitig, ob das in deinem Alter Gesund ist


----------



## sternhausen (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

Sieht ja schon gut aus.
Das mit den Trittplatten im Teich finde ich eine gute Idee.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

halo helmut,

ich bin sehr gespannt wie dein teich wird, wenn er fertig ist. mal etwas anderes, wenn die hindernisse im garten die form des teiches bestimmen und wenn man nicht stur nach plan mit dem panzer drüber fährt. der steinweg ist eine tolle idee! dann noch der grab deiner katze und die gelbe leitung... aus not einer tugend machen. 

das wird einen teich als parcours  brauchst du brainstorming für weitere hindernisse um deinen teich?  was hälst du von einer kleinen hügel mitten im teich? voller klatschmohn, oder was der wind so hinwehen wird? die meisten leute wissen nicht wohin mit der erde, die sie ausgebuddelt haben. du baust aber einen kreativen teich


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten morgen

@ Franz: Einer nach dem anderen 

@ Reinhard: Danke , noch knapp 14 Tage 

@ Gabriela: Gott sei Dank habe ich Platz für die Aushuberde, aber die geistige Gestaltung nimmt immer mehr Gestalt an .... "Laß Dich überraschen"


----------



## boesihexi (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

ich lass mich überraschen, lieber helmut. bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen :smoki


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Freunde

Habe mal ein Bild heraus gesucht wo Ihr die Lage der beiden zukünftigen Teich seht ....
 

Das Wochenende naht und es wird wieder einiges am Teich weiter gehen .....
 
... wenn es das, im Moment labile (Gewittrig) Wetter zuläßt 

Wünsche Euch ein schönes, nicht zu gewittriges Wochenende


----------



## Dawn (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

WOW!
Helmut! Bin ganz begeistert, kann mir regelrecht vorstellen, wie toll das wird! So ein großes Potential! Mein Neid ist dir sicher ob deinem großen Gelände mit so vielen Möglichkeiten (verglichen mit unserem Wunzigarterl natürlich!).


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

es sieht alles toll aus, helmut! die teichpläne und auch dein holzhaus. prächig, sieht ökologisch-wertvoll aus  ich beobachte weiterhin ganz genau deine baustelle 

ich plane (noch) keinen teichbau, aber es interessiert mich trotzdem: warum machen alle in der mitte das tiefste loch und drumherum die zonen? wieso baut niemand auch mitten im teich eine kleine flachzone? sozusagen eine kleine insel, als flachzone oder ufer, vom tiefen wasser umringt, irgendwo *im* teich und nicht nur am rand? bei kleinen teichen ist das verständlich, da wäre kein platz dafür. aber bei grösseren teiche hätte man platz. wäre die folie schwerer zu verlegen, die pflege der pflanzen an dieser stelle schwieriger oder kommt niemand auf die idee sowas zu machen?

ich will dir keine idee aufdrängen! mir kam nur diese idee als ich mir dein teich in arbeit angesehen habe und dann fiel mir auf, dass ich sowas noch nicht gesehen habe. oder vielleicht gibt es schon, dann bitte-bitte ein link, damit ich es mir ansehen kann.

möge das gewitter mit dir sein 1


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Mädels

@ Gabriela:


> ....wäre die folie schwerer zu verlegen, .....



Und wie ..... da bekommst Falten, daß du nimmer weißt wohin damit .... da hast dann sicher auch dreifach Folie an vielen Stellen .....

Es würde nur machbar mit verschweißen einzelner Bahnen gehen, keine Falten zu haben 



> warum machen alle in der mitte das tiefste loch und drumherum die zonen? wieso baut niemand auch mitten im teich eine kleine flachzone? sozusagen eine kleine insel, als flachzone oder ufer, vom tiefen wasser umringt, irgendwo im teich und nicht nur am rand?..... die pflege der pflanzen an dieser stelle schwieriger  .......


Das wird wohl einer Gründe sein ... wie kommst den zu den Pflanzen, ohne ins Wasser zu müssen 

OK ... mit der Leiter übern Teich ... aber wer hat schon eine so lange Leiter 

Aber ich finde die Idee sehr gut, vielleicht machts ja mal einer :beten

Wir könnten ja beim FTT (FrankenTeichTreffen) drüber Philosophieren ... 

@ Irene: Danke  aber dein Teich ist doch auch schön  ... und du kannst ihn ja jetzt schon genießen .... während ich noch schuffte


----------



## Dawn (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Irene: Danke  aber dein Teich ist doch auch schön  ... und du kannst ihn ja jetzt schon genießen .... während ich noch schuffte


Auch danke 
Ja, stimmt, gfallt mir wirklich immer besser, je besser sich die Pflanzen IM Wasser jetzt entwickeln..... Wobei ich dieser wirklich unangenehme Typ bin, der im Planen erst richtig in Fahrt und Leidenschaft kommt, zum Leidwesen meines Mannes, der dann das meiste ausführen muss


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



> Es würde nur machbar mit verschweißen einzelner Bahnen gehen, keine Falten zu haben


das habe ich mir auch schon so vorgestellt. ich habe hier aber sehr aufwendige projekte bewundert, wo zwei geschweisste bahne mehr oder weniger keine rolle gespielt hätten. alle teiche werden nach demselben prinzip gebaut: tiefste stelle irgendwo in der mitte, drumherum flächeren zonen, oder auch steile ufer. grosse, natürliche weiher gibt es auch schon mal mit einer kleinen insel, sogar mit bäume drauf?



> Das wird wohl einer Gründe sein ... wie kommst den zu den Pflanzen, ohne ins Wasser zu müssen


na, wenn man schon einen teich hat, wieso soll man nicht ins wasser gehen? ist doch nicht giftig? in meinem garten muss ich auch zu den beeten um zu düngen, pflanzen, umgraben etc? wo ist da der unterschied? das wasser? 



> Wir könnten ja beim FTT (FrankenTeichTreffen) drüber Philosophieren ...


SEHR gerne  drück mir nur die daumen, dass ich auch kommen kann  ich warte diese tagen auf meinem REHA-termin, die irgendwann in der ersten augustwoche anfängt. ich hoffe, ich bin bis am 28.08 schon zurück! ich halte mich so lange bedeckt, bis ich den verflixten termin endlich bekomme. meine nerven liegen schon blank, ich konnte deswegen den sommer gar nicht planen


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Gabriela:
Ich denke die Reha geht vor .... das FTT .... wird sicher auch im nächsten Jahr stattfinden .
Mach Dir bitte keinen Kopf  .... Gesundheit geht vor  ... ist es doch das höchste Gut das wir haben.

Update von heute (Gestern war nix, zuerst keine Zeit, dann das Gewitter):

   

Es geht in den Untergrund


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

und das hast du alles mit diesen kleinen blauen Schauferl mit dem orangen Griff gebuddelt? Alle Achtung


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten morgen

Mein gestriges (20.07.2010) Tagwerk .....

Heute morgen fotografiert, da gestern schon zu dunkel ....

Der Sonnenaufgang
 

   
Auch kleine Schritte machen einen Weg .... 

Die Pflanzzonen
 

Die Seerosenplatzerl sind so bemessen ... jede einzelne Seerose (6 Stück) ist in einem Behältnis, daß eine Höhe von 20cm hat, also die -100cm Zone ... hier steht die Seerose dann auf -80cm ... die -70cm Zone, dann auf -50cm .....  ... je Zone jeweils 3 Seerosen ... dazwischen kommt Substrat (so hoch das man von den Behältnissen nix mehr sieht) für Unterwasserpflanzen bzw. Pflanzen die in dieser Tiefe auch wachsen 

Bei den anderen Zonen kommt 10cm Substrat ...also -40cm Zone = -30cm und die -20cm Zone = -10cm


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

die blaue schaufel ist immernoch da? du buddelst tatsächlich mit ihr den teich aus?


----------



## hoboo34 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Moin Helmut...
wenn du mit dem Schäufelchen das da rechts bei dem Stein im Boden steckt weiterbuddelst dürfte die Bauzeit ca. 573 Jahre betragen 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

OK, OK .... werde, dank Eurer Empfehlung  , jetzt ein größeres Schauferl nehmen


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Moin Helmut...
> wenn du mit dem Schäufelchen das da rechts bei dem Stein im Boden steckt weiterbuddelst dürfte die Bauzeit ca. 573 Jahre betragen






Hallo,

der Helmut verbindet hier zwei Hobby`s, 

der Teichaushub ist gleichzeitig eine Archäologische Ausgrabug 

aber wo ist der Pinsel 



.


----------



## hoboo34 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

AHAAAAAAAAAA..jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden. 
Das bedeutet er gräbt keinen neuen Teich, sondern gräbt einfach einen schon vorhandenen (der vor grauer Zeit verschwunden war) einfach wieder aus. Auch ne Masche


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



> der Teichaushub ist gleichzeitig eine Archäologische Ausgrabug


 das dachte ich mir auch, als ich die fotos gesehen habe, wollte aber helmut nicht allzu sehr ärgern


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> AHAAAAAAAAAA..jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden.
> Das bedeutet er gräbt keinen neuen Teich, sondern gräbt einfach einen schon vorhandenen (der vor grauer Zeit verschwunden war) einfach wieder aus. Auch ne Masche



Und ne wirklich gute Argumentation, den Teich ständig zu erweitern


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten morgen

War gestern wieder "Archäologisch" an der Ausgrabungsstätte, bis zur Dämmerung unterwegs 
 

Der Haufen gehört noch genauer untersucht 
   
Dazu habe ich ja meine Helferlein
 
die mich tatkräftig unterstützen

Auf der Suche nach Fossilien ist mir leider mein "Blau-oranges" Schauferl abhanden gekommen 
       

Ja .... und heute, wenn nichts dagegen spricht, geht es weiter .....

Bei diesen Tempo, müßte ich eigentlich mit der Freilegung der "Posthornus schneckulus vulagaris" am Wochende fertig werden  

      ​


----------



## Dawn (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Bin begeistert, Helmut 
Und immer neugieriger auf das Endergebnis 

(Dafür liegt jetzt der Stein auf der Stelle des besonderen archäologischen Fundes , hab ich Recht?)


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Irene

Leider mußte ich den Stein, aufgrund eines weiteren, sehr wertvollen Fundes, auf die Seite rücken  ... verbirgt sich doch unter dem Stein ein unvergesslicher, nur mehr auf Bilder zu sehender Schatz  ..... den es gilt, wie einen Augapfel zu hüten 

Bin selbst von mir begeistert *Schulter klopf* ... dachte nicht, daß ich es nach der Arbeit noch schaffe, an der Ausgrabungsstätte nach "Prähistorischen Fossilien" zu suchen 



 
Ein kleiner, aber sehr seltener Fund


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

lieber helmut, fast hätte ich lieber scholli geschrieben!  du hast aber einen affenzahn tempo hingelegt! respekt! 

was machst du mit den überresten der mietze und was war so wertvoll, was du ausgegraben hast? *neugierigbin*


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Heute geht leider nix  .... es ist die Hitze, jetzt wo auch noch die Sonne wieder hervor gekommen ist, die es einfach  ..... puh .... werde vielleicht noch in den Abendstunden, wenn es ein bisserl kühler ist ....

War aber in der Zeit net untätig und habe meinen Pflanz und Bemaßungsplan erstellt ....
fehlt zwar noch ein wenig Farbe .... aber ich denke man kann einiges erkennen .....

Süden habe ich vergessen einzuzeichnen = zwischen den __ Bergenien und dem __ Rohrglanzgras, also rechts wo die Pflanzennamen stehen, also ist Osten oben, das Haus unten (im Westen), wirft einen zunehmenden Schatten je später es wird, kommt aber auch wieder von links hervor.

 

Die eckigen Kasterln sind die Seerosenbehältnisse.

Es fehlen allerdings noch einige Pflanzen ... wie unten und links am Plan .... weiß ich noch nicht welche .... die umlaufende Pflanzzone ist -10 (-20cm ohne Substrat) ....

Mich würde Eure Meinung sehr interessieren und Ihr könnte gerne die "weißen" Flächen bepflanzen 

Den Pflanzplan habe ich mit Werner`s "Interaktiven Pflanzliste" erstellt 

Jetzt sehe ich gerade das ich das __ Wollgras vergessen habe ... wohin 

Freu mich auf Eure mitarbeit


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi Helmut,

bis jetzt habe ich deine Ausgrabung kommentarlos verfolgt. 
Nun wirds auch für mich interessant.
Zum Verständnis :

Sumpfzone = +/- 0 bis +5 oder sogar mehr ?
umlaufende Pflanzzone ist die Zone inder die Trittsteine liegen bis runter zum Haus,wo du die Tannenwedel eingezeichnet hast ?

  da ich heut ND habe und keine Lust auf BuFü werde ich mich mal deines Planes annehmen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Eugen

Danke das du Dir den Plan mal zu Gemüte führst 

Sumpfzone (mit Mutterboden befüllt) = +/-0 bis zu der eingezeichneten Linie ... aber kein Ufergraben, also keine Trennung zum "offenen" Wasser .... fällt auf -10cm ab und wird am Übergang mit Bau/Betonsand abgedeckt .... ab der Linie (Richtung Tiefzone) eher mageres Substrat.

Es wird überhaupt ein wirrwarr der Substratmischungen .... __ Seggen/Wasserklärer in magerstes Substrat ... Blühpflanzen eher "Fetter", stehen aber eh fast alle in der Sumpfzone ...

Bei den Sumpflilien (gelbe, sibirische) Pos. #3,  möchte ich verschieden Substrate ausprobieren. Die im fast nur Schatten stehenden würde ich in "Fetten", halbschattig in einem Gemisch, und fast volle Sonne in mageren Substrat ....

Die jeweilige Anzahl der verschiedenen Pflanzen muß nicht dem realen Platzangebot entsprechen ... vielleicht bei manchen mehr, dafür bei anderen weniger ... wird sich dann beim pflanzen heraus kristallisieren .... werde daher eher weniger bestellen und dann eventuell nachkaufen ...

Aber schau bitte mal drüber ... vielleicht kommt alles anders als man denkt/plant 

Wünsche Dir einen geruhsamen Dienst, net wegen meines Planes ... willst ja auch bei der Hitze mal durchschnaufen 

Edit: Umlaufendezone, ja genau, so ist es


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

kurz eine erste Rückmeldung,bei der ich der Einfachkeit halber deine Nummerierung übernehme. 

An 1 wirst du nicht lange Freude haben.  Ich sprech da aus leidvoller Erfahrung und würde verzichten. Wenn Schachtelhalm,dann keinen japonica.

3 sollte nur feucht stehen, stattdessen I.pseudoacorus
4 wird sehr hoch,verdeckt dir schnell deinen Sumpf und -wenns ihm da gefällt- wuchert es dir 10 schnell zu. besser oben vor dem __ Blutweiderich setzen.
5 so seicht zu setzen ist ein Versuch wert  aber nicht in Kombi mit 19, die stehen für meinen Geschmack mit -10 zu tief.
7 steht zu tief,besser in den Sumpf. Sät sich sehr gut aus und wird seinen Platz auch ohne dein Zutun finden. 
12 ist sehr zierlich und steht zu tief,außerdem nur bedingt winterhart.
16 neigt zum Wuchern und wird dir 17 schnell überwachsen. Ich würde auf 16 verzichten.
Die Kombi 14+15 ist problematisch. Nicht nur ich habe erlebt,daß beide Planzen "algenanziehend" sein können. Das "Auseinanderfieseln" von Algenpolstern und den beiden Pflanzen wird schwierig.
Ich würde 14 mehr zum Haus hin pflanzen (siehe Buchstabe E )
6 würde ich mit Eleocharis palustris kombinieren. 6 blüht schön im Frühjahr und ergibt später mit dem __ Nadelkraut ein interessantes Bild.

Für __ Wollgras,__ Blutauge,Trollblume und ev. __ Sumpffarn würde ich links unten (A) noch eine Sumpfzone einbauen.
Ebenso rechts unten (C) und da mit __ Bachnelkenwurz,Gauklerblume (gelb mehr zum Wasser / blau eher am Rand ) bepflanzen.

Interessant ist auch noch Berula erecta. submers schöne Blattform und Blüte / emers Blattform dito und wintergrün. 

Weiteres folgt  

Edit will noch was sagen 
Die Kombination aus __ Igelschlauch,__ Wassernabel,Sumpffarn und __ Kleefarn ist auch allerliebst,allerdings mehr für den Rand bzw für einen Mini.
Außerdem vermißt sie die üblichen Verdächtigen,wie __ Seekanne,__ Blumenbinse,__ Pfeilkraut,__ Hechtkraut und die div __ Froschlöffel


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

  noch etwas

__ Rohrglanzgras ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ich würde es weglassen.
Statt dessen Acorus var. oder / und __ Igelkolben.
Die breiten sich auch aus und lassen sich leichter ausdünnen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Eugen

Tausend Dank 

Zu 3 ... ist eine Verwechslung  ... ist natürlich "__ Iris pseudacorus" 
 
.... habe aber die "Iris sibirica" auch im Garten stehen und wird mir als Uferpflanze/Gestaltung (außerhalb des Teiches) zu Verfügung stehen ...

__ Rohrglanzgras lasse ich, eingesperrt, außerhalb des Teiches stehen 

Muß mir deine Beschreibung noch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ... puh ... ist viel auf einmal 

Deine Info ist angekommen ..... 

Nochmals vielen Dank 

Bin mir sicher, es wird dazu noch Fragen geben


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut 

mensch, bist du fleissig, da bekomm ich ja bald nen schlechtes gewissen, dass ich derzeit soviele projekte aufschiebe! 

für die bepflanzung *iM* wasser bin ich leider nicht gerade fachfrau, aber da bist du bei eugen sicher in den besten händen , ich hab mir eher den "staudenbereich" aussen rum mal angeschaut. 

was würdest du oben, links von den __ bergenien, richtung weide, z.b von kaukasusvergissmeinnicht halten? das ist ein hübscher kontrast zu den zarten farnblättern weiter ilnks und zu den "halmen" der __ seggen im sumpfbereich. die hellblauen blüten sind im frühjahr wochenlang eine augenweide und eine schöne kombination zu den bergenien (ob nun weisse oder rosafarbene...), bei interesse such ich mal fotos raus. 

links beim baumstamm, würde ich vor den baumstamm (also quasi zwischen baumstamm und "sumpfkante" einen niedrigen __ bodendecker pflanzen, der dir "unterm baumstamm vor" wächst und die kante schön zu macht. evtl __ pfennigkraut (lysimachia nummularia) oder niedriges goldfingerkraut (potentilla aurea), beides blüht gelb und sieht zum sumpfvergissmeinnicht sehr nett aus. gleichzeitig bleibt es aber so niedrig, dass dein baumstamm gut zur geltung kommt. je nachdem wie schattig oder sonnig es dort ist, wäre auch golderdbeere (waldsteinia ternata) eine sehr hübsche alternative, die möchte aber keine "knallsonne".
gerade bei einem naturteich ist für mich irgendwo im randbereich ein "schöner dicker frauenmantel" auf jeden fall ein "muss", zumal der ja total unkompliziert ist und sich gut als lückenfüller eignet. 

zur "gelben sibirischen __ iris" hab ich ehrlich gesagt nen fragezeichen im gesicht. 
ich dachte immer, iris sibirica wäre die "blaue" und die gelbe sumpfiris wäre iris pesudoracus?  davon könntest du von mir (ebenso wie einige "um den teich herum randstauden") reichlich bekommen 

hast du ansonsten für die pflanzung ausserhalb des folien-ufermatten-bereichs schon pläne, oder willst du erstmal "innen" fertig werden und dann das "drum herum" angehen? denn gerade aussen rum sind ja doch noch einige lücken, für die mir vieles einfallen würde.  und bestimmt findet sich auch ein schön sonniger uferbereich für eine bepflanzte wurzel. 

edith sagt: was die iris angeht, haben sich unsere beiträge wohl überschnitten.


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> ..
> __ Rohrglanzgras lasse ich, eingesperrt, außerhalb des Teiches stehen



Hmm,hab ich geschrieben,da auf deinem Plan steht : "darf sich hier ausbreiten"

mit den versch. Irisarten hab ich auch so meine Probleme. 
kann passieren


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Anja, Servus Eugen

@ Anja: Danke für dein Angebot ... werde wenn es soweit ist, auf dein Angebot zurück kommen 
Deine Ideen/Vorschläge hören sich sehr gut an  wenn es dann soweit ist, werde ich sicher diese Vorschläge realisieren 
Möchte gerne zuerst den Teich fertig gestalten, denn wenn ich jetzt schon am Ufer anfange komme ich fast nicht mehr in den Teich . Der Rand ist ja nur 0,5 bis 0,75 Meter breit, dann gehts abfallend von 0,5 bis 2 Meter in die Tiefe - Steinschlichtung.
 
Die 2 Meter-Seite ...

Hier sieht man auch gut die Beschattung am späten Nachmittag .... der ganze Teich liegt bis ca. 18:00 dann in der Sonne.

@ Eugen: mit "Ausbreiten" hätte ich einzelne Halme, die jetzt schon in der Streugutbox im Wasser stehend wachsen, eingesperrt (hoffe die Wurzelspitzen machen der Folie nix), zwischen den I. pseudacorus gepflanzt. Diese sehen ein bisserl anders aus ... gehen ins Violett/Rote und sind eher niedriger .... muß mal ein Foto machen wenn ich heute nach Hause komme.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

So, endlich Wochenende 

Das im Wasser stehende __ Rohrglanzgras
   

und weil ich schon die Cam in der Hand hatte 

sibirische __ Iris, leider nicht mehr in der Blüte
 

Für den Uferrand (außerhalb des Teiches)
__ Taglilien
   

Wie gestern ist es schwül .... bei 25,4°C wobei ein leichter Wind es halbwegs erträglich macht am Teich zu arbeiten .... warte aber noch bis die Sonne weg ist ...

Ps.: @ Eugen: die Info ist auch zu Hause angekommen 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Freitag-Abend


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Eugen bemerkte zum Pflanzplan von Digicat einiges:



Eugen schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> kurz eine erste Rückmeldung,bei der ich der Einfachkeit halber deine Nummerierung übernehme.
> 
> ...



Da es leider hier im Forum keinen "Danke"-Button gibt, hier von mir ein *Danke*.

Solche Pflanzungstipps gibt es nur ganz selten, mühsam muss man sie sich ergooglen.
Selbst beim Pflanzenlieferanten deiner Wahl ist es schwer, er hat -selbst wenn er Fachmann genug ist- andere Sachen im Sinn.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Sodala .... es ist wieder viel Schweiß geflossen 

         

An der Ausgrabungsstätte wird`s langsam "Schluß mit Lustig" ... hatte leider nix gefunden 

@ Peter: Dieses, unser Forum ist Genial .... das Wissen das hier Preis gegeben wird ist von unschätzbarem Wert und nicht einmal mit Gold aufzuwiegen ...... 

*DANKE​*
Möchte mich in diesem Zusammenhang auch herzlichst bei allen Usern/Mods/Admins bedanken


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi Helmut

...wenn ich gewußt hätte wie du graben kannst, dann hätte ich mir den Bagger erspart.
Ne im ernst, sieht schon gut aus, nur weiter so.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## danyvet (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

wow, Helmut, das sieht super aus! Fast wie aus Ton modelliert. Sehr sehr schön. Bin schon so gespannt, wie der fertige Teich mal aussieht! Die nächsten Tage wird wohl nicht viel weitergehen. Regen ist angesagt


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
allergrößten RESPEKT von meiner Seite.
Klasse, daß wir mitverfolgen dürfen, wie Dein Teich seiner Vollendung zugeht.
Bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Eugen (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Peter,

[OT]danke für die Blumen. 
Einen Pflanzplan zu machen ist nicht ganz einfach,wenn man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennt.
Außerdem hängt es auch noch vom persönlichen Geschmack des einzelnen ab.

So ein reiner Ziergartenteich ist schnell gemacht, viel interessanter ist ein "natürlicher" Pflanzenteich.
Hier kann man viel mehr Dinge mit einfließen lassen.[/OT]

@ Helmut

langsam wirds aber Zeit mit der Fertigstellung,so du heuer auch noch bepflanzen willst. 

Wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder so ansehe,hab ich das Gefühl,daß du etwas viel an Seerosen einsetzen willst.
Ok,bei mir sinds noch mehr. 
Hängt halt auch von den Sorten ab.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Eugen

Hoffe ich kann die Grabarbeiten an diesem WE abschliessen, falls das Wetter mitspielt  ... Vlies (300er doppelt gelegt) & Folie (EPDM 1 mm) wird vermutlich Montag bestellt 

Ich hoffe die Lieferung geht ruckzuck .... dann geht alles sehr schnell ... denke ich ...

Dann Substrat einbringen, und Pflanzen bestellen .....

Hoffe das bis zum FTT alles fertig ist ....

Zu den Seerosen .... die Sorten kannst in Mirko seinem Thread (Beitrag #18), wo du ja auch einiges abbekommen hast nachlesen 

Meine sechs Seerosen:
Hermine
Rose Arey
__ Sioux
Texas Dawn
Chrysantha
Wm. Falconer

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

HERMINE!!!! genial!!! ich lach mich tot  ein süßer Name für eine Seerose


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Ein Regenguß zwingt mich eine Pause zu machen :evil

Ein Update:
 

der Platz wo die Schiebetruhe stand ist Geschichte
   

Und das ich nicht immer die gleichen Bilder hochlade ... Erde wird schon fad ... 

Gewähre ich Euch einen Blick hinter die Kulissen ... Quasi Backstage
die Anfänge des Teichbau`s (13.06.2010) ... die Erde ist Knochenhart und sehr steinig
     

Mitten drinn .... naja, es war erst vergangenen Mittwoch ..... schon a` bisserl gezeichnet
     

und von Heute ... völlig relaxed ... das Ende der Graberei naht 
     

Hoffe Euch nicht durch meinen Anblick geschockt zu haben 

Ps.: die Arbeitsschlapfen werden nach dem Teichbau entsorgt 

Edit: die Fotos von mir hat meine Gattin geschossen


----------



## boesihexi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



> Hoffe Euch nicht durch meinen Anblick geschockt zu haben


geschockt wäre ich gewesen, wenn du auf der kleinen blau-orangenen schafuel so balanciert wärst wie auf dem spaten 

ich plane ein paar kleinere becken zu vergraben, so als miniteiche und pfützen. jetzt weiss ich an wen ich mich wenden kann, wenn es ums graben geht 








p.s. tolle fotos, und ein angagierter gräber


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Wow Helmut, du siehst ziemlich geschafft aus!!!!  Auf jeden Fall sparst du dir das Fitness-Studio!

Hast du dir dein Abendbrot heute wirklich verdient!
Da bin ich aber über unseren märkischen Sandboden doch ganz froh, sonst hätte mein Mann wohl überhaupt keinen Teich angelegt .


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Gabriela



> ich plane ein paar kleinere becken zu vergraben, so als miniteiche und pfützen. jetzt weiss ich an wen ich mich wenden kann, wenn es ums graben geht



Aber gerne ... wirklich, ich meine es Ernst .... solange es nicht die Größe meines Teiches zusammen wird 
In diesem Fall, mußt halt mit einem halben Jahr, bei Kost & Loogie rechnen, nicht zu verachten wäre halt auch der Ausgleich des Verdienstentganges 

Nein, sagst halt wann es soweit ist ... ich komme ....


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Maja



> Wow Helmut, du siehst ziemlich geschafft aus!!!!


Ja, ist ein Wunder das ich trotz, knapp bei 30°C, am Mittwoch überhaupt den Spaten und Schaufel in die Hand genommen habe 



> Auf jeden Fall sparst du dir das Fitness-Studio!


Ja, aber die Mukies sind leider noch net mehr geworden, ich glaube ich sollte mich dazu doppen mit diversen Mittelchen 

So einen Boden hätte ich mir auch gewünscht .... da wäre aber wahrscheinlich der Garten eine einzige Wasserfläche bei uns ..... wenn ich einmal am Graben bin, gibt es nichts, was mich stoppen könnte


----------



## boesihexi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



> In diesem Fall, mußt halt mit einem halben Jahr, bei Kost & Loogie rechnen, nicht zu verachten wäre halt auch der Ausgleich des Verdienstentganges



ein halbes jahr?  kommst du mit deinem schaufelchen?

kosten und logie würde im gartenhäuschen gehen. die kosten muss man sich aus dem garten ernten, die logie hat weder strom, noch wasser. aber für so viel ursprünglichkeit und zurück zu natur feeling zahlen viele leute viel geld? damit sind wie bei dem verdienstausgleich 

das ist ganz lieb von dir, wenn du graben möchtest  das schaffe ich aber auch nach der reha, hoffe ich. mein boden ist sehr sandig und weich, es ist keine grosse sach darine zu graben. für pfützen reicht es, für so ein grosses projet wie deins, habe ich eh kein platz mehr im garten.

p.s edit



> da wäre aber wahrscheinlich der Garten eine einzige Wasserfläche bei uns ..... wenn ich einmal am Graben bin, gibt es nichts, was mich stoppen könnte


so ein boden habe ich und genau das plane ich gerade. ein wassergarten  hauptsache ich muss keinen rasen mähen


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

ich hätt ja auch noch Folie übrig.....und vlies.....nur der platz fehlt mir :-( aber wär schon nett, ein Mini dazu


----------



## boesihexi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

mini aus folie würde ich nicht machen! es gibt bauhausgefässe aller art, die lassen sich verschieben, reinigen etc. die sidn besser.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Dany ...

Welcher Boden 

So wie meiner, hole Dir einen Bagger


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

aber wenn ich schon eine Folie hab...
ich könnt sie natürlich auch verkaufen, vielleicht braucht sie jemand für einen Bachlauf! 
ich weiß jetzt nicht die genauen Maße, aber es waren die "Randstreifen", die ziemlich breit ausgefallen sind, weil ich mich verkalkuliert hab 

edit: @Helmut: nein, wir haben eher weicheren Boden, also nicht sandig, aber auch nicht so steinig wie bei dir. So Mischmaschboden halt  braungraue Erde


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Melde gehorsamst .... Teich fertig !!!!!

GEGRABEN 

           

und vom Balkon
 

der Aushub
   

die Fundstücke der Ausgrabungsstätte ..... Steine ..... 
   

Action ... mit dem "Blau-Orangenen"-Schauferl 
   

Die Freude ist dementsprechend groß 
 

Wie gehts jetzt weiter ...

morgen Substrateingrenzungen (Abrutschsicherung) betonieren ...  
Folie ausmessen und bestellen + Vlies

Danke für Eure Anfeuerungsrufe und die Durchhalteparolen ....


----------



## danyvet (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Boah, das sieht ja super aus, und so "besenrein". Zumindest von weitem 
Fleißig, fleißig, lieber Helmut


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Sieht super aus!  Da kommt jetzt Freude auf, das kann ich nachvollziehen!


----------



## boesihexi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

und sowas schönes dann mit schwarzer folie verhunzeln!  kannst du nicht mit lehm oder sowas dicht machen? oder so lassen und zum pfützenprojekt umfunktionieren? 

tolle arbeit, helmut, wirklich! alles mit dem schaufelchen und dann noch so schnell


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke Mädels 

Jetzt macht Ihr mich ganz verlegen


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,

da muss ich mich den Mädels anschliessen:
*Dickes Lob*


----------



## Goldi2009 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ganz toll gemacht. Ich verfolge mit Spannung die Entstehung Deines Teiches und bewundere vor allem Dein Durchhaltevermögen, in diesem harten, steinigen Grund zu graben.

Bei mir ist die Erde ebenfalls so hart. Mit Hand, jedenfalls für mich, nichts zu machen. Ich habe mir Hilfe von einem Minibagger bestellt.

Ich freue mich über weiter Fotos Deiner Teichbaudoku!


----------



## Dilmun (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt....:gratuliere

Und alles so schön dokumentiert. 
Man kriegt wirklich Lust, auch zu graben........


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke auch Euch Beiden 

Mann .... bin ich froh das ich es geschafft habe .... der Boden war wirklich kein "Honiglecken" 

Aber was macht man nicht alles, wegen ein bisserl Wasser :crazy .... schon verrückt 

Jetzt freue ich mich richtig auf die nachfolgenden Arbeiten ... ein "Klacks" gegen die Graberei 

Edit: Dank auch an Dich, Sonja .....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

 helmut

:gratuliere zum "teichbaugrubenfinale" , bei dem boden hätte ich wirklich nicht mit dir tauschen wollen. 

wobei ich ehrlich gestehen muss, dass ich die fotos von deinen sportlichen hechtsprüngen auf den spaten schon vermissen werde 

aber jetzt kommen die arbeitsschritte, die dann auch richtig spaß machen, weil man "richtige fortschritte" sieht.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Anja

Danke 



> aber jetzt kommen die arbeitsschritte, die dann auch richtig spaß machen, weil man "richtige fortschritte" sieht.



Ich freue mich schon riesig drauf


----------



## heiko-rech (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn du so weiter machst und alles so schön dokumentierst, ist das eine tolle Anleitung für jeden, der einen Teich bauen möchte. Super Sache.

Meinen Respekt auch für die Leistung. Ich bin selbst am buddeln, habe aber bei diesen Temperaturen nur einen Bruchteil der Erde bewegt, die du da bewegt hast. Du hast meine Hochachtung.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Moin Helmut,

Respekt, das sieht richtig geil aus.
Das beste Bild ist aber das mit den Kakteen im Hintergrund, dir im Vordergrund und das Teichloch


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

War so motiviert  und dann macht mir das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung .... es regnet 

Jetzt gehts erst am Donnerstag weiter .... Di & Mi ... leider keine Zeit ..... :beten

Hoffe das dann das Wetter mitspielt 

@ Heiko & Daniel ... Danke


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
jetzt muß ich dich auch mal loben, hast du gut gemacht, saubere Arbeit.
Da bekommt man gleich selbst wieder Lust zum Graben.
Aber ich heb mir die Lust für nächstes Jahr auf.
Weiterhin noch viel Lust und Schaffenskraft.
Aber jetzt kommt ja eh die schöne Arbeit.
LG Markus


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,



> Melde gehorsamst .... Teich fertig !!!!!



weitermachen!!!!

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das die richtige Antwort auf diese Art von Meldung ist, aber sie passt gut, denn Arbeit wirst Du noch genug haben, bis sich Dein Traum endgültig erfüllt haben wird. Jedenfalls ist es ganz, ganz toll, was Du bisher schon geleistet hast,- mit Deinem blau-orangen Schauferl  Ich habe dieses blau-orange Schauferl auch und  weiß nur zu gut, wie es sich damit im betonharten Boden arbeitet.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass es am Donnerstag richtig gutes Arbeitswetter geben wird und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## doh (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

verfolge auch die ganze Zeit über dein Bauwerk, ist echt  geworden...
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder mit Folie 

Bzw. ich hab dir vor 2Tagen eine PN geschrieben, wäre super wenn du sie evtl beantworten könntest.
Vielen Dank 


___________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Marcel

Du hast eine PN


----------



## paper (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Gratuliere, hast viel geschafft!

Steinreich seid  ihr obendrein!


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Markus, Elfriede, Marcel und Melitta:

Danke ... 

Melitta ... ja Steinreich sind wir ... bin schon gespannt wo ich die Steine "unterbringe :beten

@ Elfriede: habe es von Donnerstag auf heute verschoben .... morgen soll es ja Regen geben 

Habe angefangen die "Stufenränder" gegen das Abrutschen des Substrates zu betonieren ..
War garnet so einfach ... Habe mal die "Grundlage" der tieferen Stufen gelegt .... aber das wäre, 20cm auf einmal nicht gegangen .... 

Die Basis ist gemacht ..... 

Bilder gibts später ..... war schon zu dunkel ....


----------



## Dawn (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Gratuliere, Helmut! Schaut ja schon richtig super aus!
Ja, und die Spannung steigt auf das Endergebnis! Hoffe, das Wetter hält jetzt, was es verspricht, dass du ordentlich weiterkommst!


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Irene: Danke 

Update: nix ist weitergegangen ... Folie & Vlies auch im Verzug .... wann wird sie kommen 

Kommenden Sonntag gehts weiter, sofern das Wetter mitspielt 

Am Samstag habe ich Dienst .... muß ja das Geld auch für den Teich verdienen  soll aber eh Regenwetter geben  so gesehen ...


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Die Spedition hat mich gerade angerufen .... die Folie liegt vor dem Teich 

Fotos gibts wenn ich zu Hause bin 

Freue ich mich ...... jetzt dauerts nimmer lang und ich kann das Wasser in den Teich einlaufen lassen


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Sodala ... Hier das Paket ....

    

Mit dieser Plane habe ich den Teich zwischenzeitlich abgedeckt, Regen ließ mich dies veranlassen
 

Mal schauen ob ich das noch unter der Woche, nach der Arbeit soweit hinbringe, daß ich die Folie am Wochenende hineinlegen kann :beten


----------



## Zuckerschniss (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

die Bilder..... an was erinnert mich das ?????? 

Ach ja, das sieht aus wie bei uns letztes Jahr. 
Wir waren zu dritt - ich hoffe, Du hast Hilfe und Deine Nut....la-Brot heute morgen aufgegessen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 

@ Ellen: ja, ich habe meine Brötchen brav gegessen 

Sodala ... die Folie ist dank Nachbar drin und bis auf die erste Stufe mit Wasser gefüllt ....

Näheres morgen ... ich bin fix und fertig .... jetzt in die Dusche und ab ins Bett ...

Sorry ... aber ich bin an der Leistungsgrenze meines Körpers angelangt .... 

So ein Tag Teichbau kann einen wahrlich schaffen :beten

Bis morgen ..... Bilder kommen, wie von mir gewohnt


----------



## expresser (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

freut mich, dass dieser grosse Schritt jetzt gemacht ist.

Was gibt es schöneres als nach einem erfolgreichen Teicharbeitstag, völlig geschafft ins Bett zu fallen und davon zu träumen? Uns am nächsten Tag die Fotos zu zeigen?

Ich befürchte Schlimmes: Du wolltest deine schöne Kamera nicht mit den erdigen Händen verdrecken und konntest so keine schießen.

Aber erstmal GUTEN MORGEN und genieße deinen Kaffee!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

guten morgen helmut 



Digicat schrieb:


> Sodala ... die Folie ist dank Nachbar drin und bis auf die erste Stufe mit Wasser gefüllt ....




gratuliere!  



Digicat schrieb:


> Näheres morgen ... ich bin fix und fertig .... jetzt in die Dusche und ab ins Bett ...




DAS kommt mir, genau wie die fotos der vliesrolle usw.. sehr bekannt vor. woher nur? 



Digicat schrieb:


> Sorry ... aber ich bin an der Leistungsgrenze meines Körpers angelangt ....
> So ein Tag Teichbau kann einen wahrlich schaffen :beten




auch das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  mein göttergatte hat letztes jahr nach unserem "haupt-teichkampf-wochenende" den satz "*bin ich schon tot, oder fühlt sich das nur so an?*" geprägt. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Bilder kommen, wie von mir gewohnt




ich bin fast üüüüüberhaupt gar nicht neugierig.   na ja ok, vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen , oder doch ein ziemlich großes?


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Moin, moin Helmut!
"Frischauf"... wir warten.....
Was ich bisher so gesehen habe, Dunnerkiel


----------



## Goldi2009 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

na, wie war die Verlegung der EPDM-Folie? Alles gut geklappt? Hast Du sie alleine mit einem Nachbarn verlegt?:shock Boah, kein Wunder, das Du fertig bist...Erhol Dich jetzt mal ein paar Tage.

Bin auf  die Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Freunde

So eben bin ich vom Teich herein gekommen .....

Zustand meinerseits ...... wie hat das Maja so treffend schrieben


> mein göttergatte hat letztes jahr nach unserem "haupt-teichkampf-wochenende" den satz "bin ich schon tot, oder fühlt sich das nur so an?" geprägt.


Ich glaub ich bin mehr drüben  ....

Nach einer Tonne Substrat ...... wo ist die nur ..... in knifflige Körperhaltungen, so kurz vor dem "Wassern" .... 

Aber das brauch ich Euch ja nicht zu erzählen ... kommt Euch sicher bekannt vor 

6m³ sind jetzt drinn ... es fehlen noch ~ 10cm = noch ca. 1,5m³

Wegen der Bilder ... versprochen morgen, kommt die Doku 

Bin jetzt einfach zu müde die Bilder zu Sichten, bearbeiten .... morgen kann ich mich ja in der Arbeit körperlich ein bisserl ausrasten 

Wünsche Euch eine "Gute Nacht" .... bis morgen 

Ps.: Liebe Admins, Liebe Mods, Liebe User ... sorry wenn ich im Moment nicht sehr präsent bin 
Wenn sich der Teichbau ein bisserl entspannt, stehe ich wieder voll und ganz zur Verfügung


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten morgen Freunde

Wie versprochen ... weiter gehts mit der Doku 

Samstag, der 14.08.2010 .... ein sehr schöner sonniger Tag, gerade richtig zum arbeiten 

Die Substrat-Abrutschsicherung betonieren
 

Vliesverlegung
       

Folienverlegung
     

und füllen
   

Stand der Dinge am Samstag .....

@ Anne:


> na, wie war die Verlegung der EPDM-Folie? Alles gut geklappt? Hast Du sie alleine mit einem Nachbarn verlegt?


Wenn man vom Gewicht der Folie absieht (ca. 160Kg) ging das erstaunlich gut, obwohl die beengten Verhältnisse .... Rundum (Randbereich) nur ca. 1m Platz, dann gehts von 0,5 - 2,5m steil bergab .... gewisse Vorsicht geboten war 
Das auseinanderfalten ging sehr gut  da EPDM sehr weich und geschmeidig ist 
Ja ... habe alles mit dem Nachbar gemacht .... 

Habe noch am Samstag bis zur untersten Stufe gefüllt das sich die Falten einmal legen ....
da sich schon so richtig viele Falten gebildet haben .
Durch das Füllen konnte man dann die Falten schön "Ziehen" und legen, ohne das im "Untergrund" etwas verrutscht 

Weitergeht`s dann am Sonntag .... leider habe ich die Bilder meiner Gattin noch nicht .... reiche ich heute Abend nach


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
Schaut super aus, gefällt mir.
Jetzt hast ja endlich wieder Wasser ums Haus, bin schon auf die weiteren Bilder
gespannt.
LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut

gute Arbeit 

Allerdings sieht man an deiner Doku, wie unnütz die ganze Feinarbeit vor dem Folienverlegen ist.
Das ganze liebevolle Modellieren verschwindet unter den Falten der Folie.
Drum halte ich nicht viel davon.
Aber das ist halt meine -eine gänzlich andere - Teichbauphilosophie. 

Es führen trotzdem viele Wege nach Rom.


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Danke Markus und Eugen 

@ Eugen: Du hast volkommen recht  
Gott sei Dank war der Aufwand bei meinem Teichlein nicht so groß ..... 

Aber falls ich nochmal einen Teich baue ... steht ja an, beim Schwimm-Koiteich, mach ich das sicher nicht mehr 

Steine rausklauben ... und gut is


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Super Helmut! Erinnert mich wieder an die Verzweiflung mit der Folie. Mann, ich war damals echt kurz vorm heulen, weil ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen konnte, wie wir das Packerl da runterbekommen sollen und ausrollen, va. WO man es WIE hinlegt, dass es optimal auseinandergefaltet wird (weil wir es ja auch nicht selbst gefaltet haben, sondern die Verkäufer im Baumarkt). Mein Angst war, dass dann auf einer Seite zu wenig Folie ist, also nicht bis übern Rand geht und auf der anderen Seite zu viel. War echt verzweifelt. Aber mein Ex war ganz cool und hat das in die Hand genommen  Gottseidank, ich hab da richtig "weiblich" reagiert  paaaaniiik!! 

Offensichtlich gibts du das Substrat erst nach der Befüllung rein. Warum? Was hat das für Vorteile? Wir haben es vorher reingetan  Aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das, weil wenn ich dann sehe wie du das machst, gehts mir gleich besser bei dem Gedanken, dass ich zuwenig Substrat drin hab und eigentlich noch was nachfüllen muss, weil man die Folie an vielen Stellen noch sieht. Bin gespannt


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Dany

Danke 

Nein, daß Substrat ist ins "Trockene" gekommen .....

Sonntag, die erste Arbeit das Wasser wieder abpumpen .... 
Ufermatte verlegen, Substrat rein .....

   

Pflanzen, ausser die Seerosen, kommen Stück um Stück rein ... habe noch nicht alle bei einander


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Achso! Du hast also nur mal Wasser reingelassen, damit sich die Folie schön anlegt? Verstehe! Ned deppert


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ach, wenn ich diese Ufermatte nur schon VOR dem Teichbau gekannt hätte... ich hab die das erste Mal gesehen, als der Teich schon ein halbes Jahr alt war. Wusste vorher nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Das ist so ein Fehler, den ich beim 2. Mal nimmer machen würd. Drum hab ich nämlich so viel Folie sichtbar, weil das Substrat an manchen Stellen nicht hält, weils doch ein klein wenig zu steil ist. Mit Ufermatte wär das alles kein Problem gewesen, oder auch mit diesen Randwülsten, sowas hab ich leider auch nicht. Daher auch zu wenig Substrat (meist nur so 2-3 cm


----------



## sternhausen (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

Sieht ja schon prima aus, bin gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn das ganze fertig ist.
....allerdings habe ich auch ein wenig zu meckern und zwar zum Thema Folie und Schuhe :beten
....muss es den wirklich sein mit Schuhen auf der nackten Folie herum zu trampeln?
...ich weiß schon, dass eine gute Folie vieles aushält, aber der Teufel schläft bekanntlich nicht und es genügt oft schon wenn ein kleiner spitzer Stein im Profil der Schuhsohle verhakt ist. 
....auch wenn es meist nicht der Fall ist, die Möglichkeit ist da und deshalb sich Ärger einhandeln, nein ich würde es nicht machen. 

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Reinhard

Hast vollkommen Recht 

Das war so eine "Hauruckaktion" (der Nachbar hat sich spontan angeboten, wie er gesehen hat wie meine Gattin und ich sich abplagen) ... hab darauf nicht geachtet 

Ja, spitze Steine können schon auch so eine EPDM-Folie durchdringen .... habe aber Glück gehabt ... bis jetzt dicht ... zumindest bis in der Früh als wir in die Arbeit sind.

Dein Einwand ist wichtig .... und soll nicht Nachahmer annimieren....

Also .... 

*Bitte Schuhe ausziehen und Barfuß oder mit Socken/Strümpfe in den Teich ...

Ist bei PVC-Folie noch heikler​*
Und ... Danke fürs Lob


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

toll gemacht! Sieht schon richtig gut aus! Die Idee, erst mal Wasser rein und dann wieder abpumpen ist natürlich sehr gut. Freue mich mit Dir, dass sich die ganze Arbeit gelohnt hat!

Sag mal, wie groß ist Dein Teich? Liter? Nur mal, damit ich weiß, wie schwer die Folie bei mir in etwa wird (...und damit ich mir genügend starke Männer als Hilfe nehme).


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Teichfreunde

@ Anne: ca. 160Kg .... 2 - 3 Mann/starke Frau müßten es schaffen. Bei mir lag die Folie 2 Meter neben den Teich, wurde schon dort hin geliefert. Falls es weiter weg sein sollte, müssen wohl 4 Mann sie dort hin befördern.

Weitergehts mit dem Sonntag .....

Abpumpen und Ufermatte einpasssen und Bodensubstrat einbringen
       

Seerosen sind in einem großen Pflanzkorb versenkt
 

Pflanzstufen mit Substrat füllen und Seerosen eingebracht
      

Zulchen überwacht das tun
 

obere Pflanzstufe dito
 

Teich fluten

Heute, besser gesagt vor ca. einer Stunde sah es dann so aus
   

Noch herscht eine leichte Trübung vom Substrat (Lehmanteil)
 

Zwei Mißgeschicke sind auch schon zu Tage getreten
die Folie ist nicht richtig positioniert = um eine Spur zu kurz 
 

ein Stück Ufermatte ist aufgetrieben ... habe ich wohl nicht ordentlich fixiert


----------



## Dilmun (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut!


Ich bin eine von denen, die bei deinem thread fleißig mitlesen.    

Super, was du da machst.........


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,

das mit der Folie ist ja ärgerlich. Und nun?

Aber sonst - toll - und so eine schöne, ausführliche Doku. Was hast Du als Substrat gemischt?


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> das mit der Folie ist ja ärgerlich. Und nun?



ärgerlich,aber reparabel.
hinter dem Vlies Erde einfüllen und somit eine kleine Bucht bauen.
Das geht,wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Elschen

Da ich das Wasser in der obersten Pflanzstufe nochmal abpumpe um Substrat einzubringen, 
hinter füttere ich die zu kurze Folie, hinter dem Vlies mit Erdreich und verdichte ordentlich.

Wird halt die Sumpfzone ein bisserl kleiner.

Als Substrat am Grund und in den Pflanzstufen und Seerosenbehältern habe ich Bau/Betonsand genommen. Hat einen hervorragenden Lehmanteil und von der Körnung 0-16.

In die "verkleinerte" Sumpfzone (= ohne Wasserüberstand) kommt ein Gemisch von Bausand und Mutterboden.

In die umlaufende Uferzone (= schräg von Uferhöhe bis ca. -10cm zur Substrat-Abrutschsicherung, die Folie steht im Endausbau nur 1-2cm Senkrecht aus dem Erdreich) kommt je nach Pflanzenbedarf (Blüher = fettes Substrat, Wasserklärer = mageres Substrat) entweder ein Gemisch aus Bausand/Mutterboden oder Kies/Sand, aber kein Bausand mehr.

Danke 

Hoffe es erklärt sich gut ... auch die Bild-Dateinamen :beten

Heute möchte ich die Folie und das Vlies einkürzen, noch nicht auf letzt Schnitt, der folgt erst im Frühjahr 2011.
Die Folie habe ich viel zu groß bestellt  , aber aus den Resten geht sich locker ein Bachlauf und/oder eine Pfütze aus


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Sorry Eugen  Hast Dich dazwischen geschummelt :beten

Ja, genauso hatte ich das auch vor .....



> Das geht,wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß.



Ich glaube, man kann garnet so aufpassen  schaut auf den ersten Blick alles passend aus ... und dann kommt die Ernüchterung 

Aber wer weiß wozu die Fehler gut sind ..... sitzt halt dann außerhalb des Teiches auch eine schöne Pflanze 

Man muß alles positiv sehen


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> ..... sitzt halt dann außerhalb des Teiches auch eine schöne Pflanze
> 
> Man muß alles positiv sehen



genau  und so eine schöne Pflanze wolltest du sicher schon immer dorthin setzen. 

Es würde sich aber auch ein schöner Stein gut machen.


----------



## danyvet (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Eine Bergenie gehört eh ins Trockene


----------



## paper (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut!

Das geht ja zügig voran bei euch 

Super Arbeit!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut 

wow, kaum bin ich mal ne woche nicht online (blitzeinschlag in der telefonleitung  ), gehts bei dir mit riesenschritten weiter! 

deine fotos erinnern mich so an unsere teichbauaktion im letzten jahr, da bekomm ich glatt lust, gleich noch nen teich zu bauen!  ich bin ja schon gespannt, wann es bei dir weiter geht und hab auch schon fleissig mit den augen geklaut.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 

Wiedermal ein Update:

Pflanzen sind aus dem Übergangs"Lager" im Teich eingezogen, allerdings noch nicht an den angedachten Standorten, sondern nur zum eingewöhnen und zum Biologie in Gang bringen.

Auch sind die ersten tierischen Bewohner schon eingezogen .... und einige die sich schon "kundig" machen .....

               

Die Teichgestaltung mache ich erst nach dem FTT ...


----------



## robsig12 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

schön zu sehen, das sich auch schon etwas leben im Teich eingefunden hat. 

Gefällt mir insgesammt sehr gut, wie er geworden ist.


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Melitta, Anja und Robert

Danke ..... es freut mich wenn der Teich gefällt 

Hoffe ich kann Euch weiterhin mit vielen Fotos eine Freude machen ....

Wobei ... gestern eine Große __ Königslibelle (Anax imperator) schon nieder über den Teich runden gezogen hat  und ich wieder einmal die Cam nicht griffbereit gehabt habe


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Jetzt hatte ich die Cam dabei ...

Darf ich vorstellen .... eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea) .... eine Flugvorführung .....

   

 
Leider unscharf 

  

 
und beim wegfliegen ein leider unscharfer "Nachschuß" :shock


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Beeindruckende Bilder Helmut  Klasse.


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Super erwischt, Helmut! 
aber, bist du sicher, dass es eine Anax imperator ist? Ich bild mir ein, ich könnte breite Antehumeralstreifen sehen, was eigentlich auf Aeshna cyanea schließen ließe....


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Spitzen Bilder...toll

...bei sowas stolper ich vor lauter fotografiern
immer über einen Eimer oder den Schlauchwagen und dann
ist sie weg...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten Abend

Danke, Danke  ... es macht mir eine sehr große Freude Euch schöne Bilder zu zeigen :beten ... Gibt natürlich immer Verbersserungspotential .....

Also werde Euch weiterhin mit meinen Bildern nerven 

@ Dany: Du hast Recht  .... habe auf Wiki verglichen .... die "Aeshna cyanea" ist dort anders abgebildet .... darum meine Verwechslung


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab bei denen auch immer so meine Verwechslungsprobleme  und dann gibts ja bei beiden auch Mannderl und Weiberl  wie soll da ein Mensch erkennen 
Aber viel schlimmer: ich hab ein Teichbuch und da steht "Blindschleiche" unter einem Bild von einer __ Ringelnatter!!! und ein paar Seiten davon ist ein Bild von einer Mosaikjungfer und da steht auch __ Königslibelle drunter. Seither glaub ich dem Buch nur die Hälfte :?


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

...wenn ich bedenk, dass ich bis vor 3 Jahren grad mal gewusst hab, dass es kleine schlanke __ Libellen und große mächtige Biohubschrauber gibt...


----------



## Dawn (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Biohubschrauber, i brich nieda!!! 

@ Helmut: dein Teich ist richtig toll geworden! Und ich freu mich auf die Bilder nach dem großen FTT, wenn du nachgerüstet hast  !


----------



## Casybay (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi Helmut,
Dein Teich ist der Wahnsinn, was Arbeit in so kurzer Zeit!
Wenn der mal mit Pflanzen bestückt ist, ist das ein ELDORADO für Kleinsttiere!!!!!
Freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung. So manches Tierchen bestimmt auch, gell


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

hab gerade gesehen, du hast in der Quasselbox geschrieben, dass du den ganzen Tag am Teich gearbeitet hast.

Und was ist mit BILDERN!?!?!?!!!! Gemma, hopp hopp, zack zack, hast uns schon lange nix mehr gezeigt. Wird Zeit *strengschau*


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Dany



Du hast ja Recht ..... morgen mach ich wieder einmal Bilder .....


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Wieder einmal ein kleines Update ....

     

Durch öfteres Substrat einbringen (nachbessern) ist das Wasser nie klar ....

Hoffe das ich diese Woche einmal "Stillhalten" kann .....

Jetzt hat das Wasser eine Temp. von 17°C ....


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

na endlich :knuddel
Wo wir so weit weg sind, wollen wir wenigsten Bilder 
Das sieht schon sehr schön aus


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

sehr schön! kann mir vorstellen, dass der richtig super natürlich ausschauen wird, wenn er fertig ist! Gut gemacht!


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi!

Da kannst wirklich Freude haben damit. Schaut sehr natürlich aus. 

Da sieht ma halt den Teichprofi.

Und die Perspektive der Fotos ist auch super.


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

das sieht ja sehr schön aus und viel größer als nach den "Grabefotos" zu vermuten.
Ist das eine Weide direkt am Teich? Neu gesetzt oder alt eingewachsen?

Eine Weide hätte ich auch gerne in direkter Nähe zu meinem neuen Teich.


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut

mich würde ein Bild interessieren,auf dem man den ganze Teich sieht. 
So "vogelperspektivsmäßig"


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Andrea, Sonja, Dany und Conny

Danke 

@ Andrea: Die Weide steht ausserhalb des Teiches seit zwei Jahren dort ....
Aber ob es gut ist, werde ich heuer nach dem Blattfall sagen können .... habe keinen Skimmer ... ist wohl keschern angesagt, je nach Wind .... hoffe er kommt aus West ....

 
__ Eidechsenschwanz "Houttuyniacordata ´variegata´" 

 
__ Dreimasterblume

 
Hier will ich noch mit __ Moos "nachgestalten" .....


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich hätt auch gerne eins von unten, also aus der Fischperspektive 
naaaa, tschuldige, Eugen, ich will dich da nicht verpopschen 
du hast natürlich recht, eine Gesamtansicht wär toll.

Wobei, die Fischperspektive...warum eigentlich nicht? *duckundweg*


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Boah, Bild 3 schaut super aus


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Eugen: Liefere ich heute am Abend nach ...

@ Dany: Hmmm ... ein Unterwassergehäuse fehlt mir eh noch ....  
Scherz beiseite .... irgendwann steht mal eine, wie sie Elschen hat, an ... wenn die ML Einzug gehalten haben ....


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

@ Dany - Was ist verpopschen ????? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört :?

@ Helmut
Dein Teich ist toll geworden. Ich liebe diese bodennahe Perspektive. Da sieht fast jeder Teich aus wie der Bodensee 
Der Teich wirkt jetzt schon sehr natürlich. Und bei der feuchten Witterung im Moment geht das __ Moos auch gut an.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

[OT]verpopschen ist ein netter Ausdruck für verarschen/veräppeln  [/OT]


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Dany,

wieder was gelernt. Ich liiiiiieeeebbe diese Sprache der "Ösis" (ganz liebevoll gemeint).

Gruss und Ba-Ba (heißt doch so, oder?)


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hehe, Ellen 
ja, es heißt baba, oder auch babatschi, oder babatscherl (aber das ist eher schon selten)


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Eugen, Servus Teichfreunde

Bilder vom Balkon ....

     

@ Ellen: Danke  .... 

Ja, diese tiefe Perspektive habe ich auch sehr gerne, speziell bei Tieren, wie Katzen, Hunde und ähnlich "kleine" Tiere


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke 

Ja,das wird was !!  

Wie "versteckst" du die Folienränder 
(ich würde das Substrat am Rand "hochziehen"  )


----------



## Zalabaksa (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi , bin sehr gespannt, denn dabei kann ich sicher einiges lernen, Du scheinst ja schon erfahrung zu haben.   Was ich überhaupt noch nicht weiss ist die Pump und Filtersituation, das wolle ich ja eigentlich meinem Teichbauer überlassen.

gutes gelingen ursula


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Uferrandgestaltung .... so eben drapiert ....

     

Jetzt hoffe ich nur das das __ Moos anwächst ....


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Eugen

Ja, die Uferränder werden noch hochgezogen ... so wie hier schon ansatzweise zu sehen 

   

Einzig ... ich habe keinen Kies mehr ..... bin am überlegen ob ich nicht Erde, wie in der Sumpfzone nehme .....

Dieses Vorhaben werde ich aber erst im nächsten Frühjahr ausführen ... jetzt lasse ich mal die Folie setzen, auch das Substrat wird sich durch den Frost festigen und leicht nachgeben.


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Ursula

Danke 

Ich schreib Dir etwas in deinen Thread ....


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich nochmal .... 

@ Eugen: Die Folie bleibt nicht so .... wird im Frühjahr 1-2 cm über Wasserniveau abgeschnitten.
Der Regenüberlauf wird auch wie von Dir angedacht ausgeführt ... einfach eine Stelle etwas tiefer ... warum jetzt doch so:
Wir hatten doch im August einen Tag wo es heftiger geschüttet hat .... der Teich ist an einer Stelle übergelaufen ... keinerlei Auswirkung auf die "Steinschlichtung", ja nichtmal ein bisserl "Gatschig" war es an der Stelle (unter der Weide) ... also habe ich keine Bedenken es auch an anderer Stelle so zu machen ..... genau hier 


 
wird diese Stelle sein ....

Wollte ich noch anfügen .... Bilder gibts dann wenn ich den Regenablauf ausführe .....


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> ..... bin am überlegen ob ich nicht Erde, wie in der Sumpfzone nehme .....
> 
> .



kleine Entscheidungshilfe gefällig ?


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Wie geht denn das mit "Substrat hochziehen"? Ich überleg auch schon und bin eigentlich nur auf die Ufermatte oder so eine Gitterplastiknetzgewurrl-Böschungsmatte gekommen, weil das Substrat ja immer abrutscht. Wie meint ihr das, Eugen und Helmut?
Und Helmut, was für eine Erde hast du denn da genommen? Ist das nicht zu viel Erde für einen Teich? Da wettern alle immer gegen Erde wegen Nährstoffe und dann seh ich sowas? Jetzt bin ich restlos verwirrt


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Dany

Die Folie steht bei mir senkrecht bzw. sie liegt noch umgeklappt da... der Wasserstand ist ca. 10cm über dem jetzt eingebrachten Substrat (Bau/Betonsand) ... diese 10cm sind zu "überbrücken" (man sieht die Teichfolie noch) .... das meinten "Wir" mit "Hochziehen" ..... 



 
Hier siehst du es ganz gut ..... "Hochziehen" bis zur Kante wo die Folie umgelegt ist ....
Wenn die Folie abgeschnitten ist (im Frühjahr 2011) reicht das Substrat bis zur Schnittkante ... ausserhalb des Teiches wird dann auch bis kurz zur Schnittkante aufgebessert ..... = man sieht die Folie so gut wie garnicht mehr .... und die Kapillarsperre funktioniert trotzdem, durch die senkrecht stehende Folie.

 Erde bei Pflanzen die blühen (die brauchen Dünger) .... Kies (mageres Substrat) bei "wasserklärende" Pflanzen .....

Erde = Aushuberde vom Teich


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hmm, ich glaub, ich hab meine Frage falsch formuliert, zumindest war das nicht die erwartete Antwort 
Ich meinte, WIE macht man das Hochziehen, auf der Senkrechten hält das Substrat ja ned. Oder schüttest du einfach sooo viel auf, dann verliert man ja wieder Wasserfläche. So hab ich das gemeint, verstehst?


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Man schüttet auf ... Dany ..... ja und verliert ein bisserl Wasservolumen ... aber soviel Volumen geht da net verloren .....man muß halt wissen was man will ...


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

ok, schad, ich hätt glaubt, ihr habt da jetzt einen Trick, wie man die Schwerkraft außer Kraft setzen kann


----------



## Dawn (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Dany hat schon wieder Hoffnungen  Will Naturgesetze außer Kraft setzen, sowas!

@ Helmut: jetzt kann ich mir was vorstellen! Sieht schon richtig toll aus und ich freu mich umso mehr auf die Bilder, wenn dann alles grünt und blüht nächstes Jahr! Supertoll  dein Teich und mich frisst der Neid mit meiner Lacke


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

@ Dany

manche sage auch "anböschen" dazu  
Man kann das auch mit Kies machen,wenn als Substrat Kies am Rand liegt, oder Sand oder eben Erde.
Allgemein: mit dem verwendeten Substrat.
Auf die Art und Weise sieht man keine blanke Folie am Teichrand und die Kapillarsperre bleibt trotzdem vorhanden. ( = man kann bei richtiger Bauweise gänzlich auf diese "wunderhübschen" Ufermatten verzichten  )


----------



## Kolja (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

na hier wird ja viel geschrieben, ist ja schon zwei Seiten weiter.

Noch mal zu der Weide. Ich dachte eher an die Wurzeln so nahe am Teich. Hast du da keine Bedenken, wie verlaufen sie denn?


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Andrea

 

Links, neben den Steinhaufen in der rechten, oberen Bildecke ist die Weide ....

Ich kam beim Graben nicht an eine Wurzel ....

Hoffe, daß sie keine Probleme macht :beten

@ Irene: Danke


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



danyvet schrieb:


> Da wettern alle immer gegen Erde wegen Nährstoffe und dann seh ich sowas?



  nicht ALLE


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



> Da wettern alle immer gegen Erde wegen Nährstoffe und dann seh ich sowas?



[OT]Hi Dany,

man sollte da doch schon unterscheiden zwischen Erde und Erde. Gewettert wird z.B. gegen Produkte, die unter dem Label "Teicherde" verkauft werden und aufgedüngt sind. Und selbst da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede.

In anderen Fällen - z.B. bei der Pflanzung von Seerosen - wird Erde, entnommen unter der Rasensode, sogar empfohlen. Es ist wie immer - es gibt zahlreiche Facetten...[/OT]


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut 

wow, das ganze sieht immer mehr wie ein "rundum stimmiger naturteich" aus, ganz nach meinem geschmack. 



Digicat schrieb:


> Uferrandgestaltung .... so eben drapiert .....




das sieht auch nicht aus, als wäre es "eben erst enstanden", sondern schon richtig "stimmig! 

wenn du fertig bist...  ich hätte gerne im vorgarten noch nen schönen teich ....  
und irgendwo "muss" noch ein großer standsteintrog-brunnen hin ....  ach ja und für den einen oder anderen "mini" wäre auch noch platz


----------



## Kolja (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

danke. Dann werde ich meinen Weidenplan mal weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 

@ Anja: Danke .... bin schon auf deinen Vorgarten gespannt .... 

Update:

Juhu ... die ersten Algen ..... dachte schon ich habe alles richtig gemacht 

   

Die Azolla kann sich aber trotzdem nicht halten .... liegt wohl an zuwenig Phosphat 
 

Teichübersicht
 

Wünsche einen schönen Rest-Samstag


----------



## danyvet (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

diese feinwattigen "Fadenalgen" (ich glaub, es sind Jochalgen, bin aber ned sicher) explodieren bei mir auch grad. Bedecken tw. die Oberfläche mit einer hauchfeinen Schicht. Mühsam abzufischen, weil sie keinen guten Zusammenhalt haben


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke Dany  für die Bestimmung ....

Wenn ich die/das Paket abfische, werde ich es fotografieren bzw. unters Mikroskop legen ...


----------



## danyvet (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

halt halt!!! ich hab gesagt, ich bin mir nicht sicher!!! 
ja, legs unters Mikroskop, dann können wir mit vereinten Kräften bestimmen


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut ,

schön isser geworden, Glückwunsch !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Goldi2009 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

kann mich Andy nur anschließen. Wirklich sehr schön geworden!


----------



## robsig12 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

echt schön  geworden. 

Eine Frage zum letztem Bild. Wie möchtest Du den Abschluss zu Terasse machen?
Befürchte wenn Du die Folie nur umstülpst, dass dann bei starkem Regen viel Wasser von den Fliesen in den Teich gespült wird. Im Sommer ja kein Problem, aber wenn Blütenstaub etc. drauf liegt, belastet es das Wasser wohl schon.


----------



## Digicat (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

@ Andy, Anne und Robert: Danke ..... 

@ Robert: Im Frühjahr schneide ich die Folie 1cm über Fliesen-Niveau ab und ich werde noch einen 2cm Spalt, gefüllt mit Kies, zwischen Fliesen und Teichfolie/Vlies einbauen.
So kann eventuelles Regenwasser ablaufen und nicht in den Teich gelangen.

Dieses Eingangsplatzerl ist auch noch vom Haus bzw. vom Balkon überdeckt .... da kommt nicht viel Regenwasser hin, nur wenn der Wind ungünstig weht ....


----------



## buddler (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

wieso juhu,die ersten algen
sah doch ohne algen besser aus
wart mal ab helmut,der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## Digicat (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Jörg

War sarkastisch von mir gemeint 

Natürlich habe ich mit Algen gerechnet, aber das es gut 6 Wochen dauert bis die ersten beiden kleinen Wölkchen (nichtmal Handtellergroß) auftauchen, habe ich nicht gerechnet :beten. Dachte die kommen viel früher und dann als Schwebalgen ("Grünes Wasser") ....

Hoffentlich lehne ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster ....
Denke heuer wird sich in diese Richtung nicht mehr viel tun .... außer in unserer Abwesenheit pinkelt wer in den Teich oder __ Enten/Vögel haben den Teich als Spielplatz auserkoren ....


----------



## danyvet (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, wuchern diese komischen wattigen Fadenalgen, die sich nicht gut aufwutzeln lassen, bei mir auch. Hab heute wieder 2 Becher voll rausgeholt (1 Becher fasst ca. einen dreiviertel Liter) und dabei jede Menge Libellenlarven und sogar Daphnien rausgerettet  Die großen Libellenlarven haben sich schon auf die Mahlzeit gefreut


----------



## Elfriede (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ich freue mich sehr über Dein gelungenes Werk, alles ist wirklich sehr schön geworden,- Gratulation!

Ein wenig freue ich mich auch über Deine Algen, aber natürlich nur aus mikroskopischer Sicht, die Du uns hoffentlich nicht vorenthalten wirst.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Falco (16. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

könntest du evtl. mal wieder aktuelle Fotos posten? Wäre ganz toll! 

Möchte deinen Teich gerne als Vorlage nutzen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Falco

Herzlich Willkommen

Klar mach ich doch wenn ich zu Hause bin ....

Im Moment siehts es fast so aus .... 


 
Das Foto habe ich während des letzten Wärmeeinbruch im Feber  (oder war es im Jänner) gemacht.


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Guten morgen 

Nun ... das versprochene Bild von gestern Abend ...

 

In der Mitte des Teiches ist noch immer eine Eissscholle ....

@ Falco: Falls noch Fragen auftauchen ... nur her damit ....


----------



## PeterBoden (17. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo,


Fragen nicht direkt, *aber* hinter dem Teich ist noch sooo viel ungenutzter Platz


----------



## doh (17. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hey PeterBoden,

du solltest nicht vergessen das Helmut noch einen Koi-Teich baut, dieser will ja auch einmal fertig werden 

@ Helmut: Ist bei euch noch so kalt, bezüglich der Eisscholle?
Wir hatten hier am Mi 20°C, angemerkt in der Sonne 


Ach und Helmut, wie sieht eigentlich dein "Plan" für die überschüssige Folie aus?
____________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 
@ Marcel: Mo + Di waren die Temperaturen knapp um 20°C, gestern dann Regen mit 14°C ..... Am Sonntag war der Teich noch mit einer durchgehenden Eisschicht bedeckt .... schade das ich kein Foto gemacht habe .
Wegen Folie .... 

Teich wird bis zum max. Wasserstand befüllt
Erdreich ausserhalb des Teiches auf Wasserstands-Niveau gebracht
Substrat (Aushuberde aus tieferen Schichten) innerhalb des Ufer/Teich an das Erdreich aussen angeglichen 
Teichfolie ca. 1-2cm über Erdreich/Substrat abschneiden

Anhang anzeigen 17032011131233.pdf

@ Peter:
Hinter dem Teich gehts erstmal 2m in die Tiefe = Weg
Anschließend an den Weg gibts eine Schmetterlingswiese mit vielleicht einer Pfütze
Rechts der Garagenabfahrt kommt dann der Koiteich.


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Oster-Update

          

Eine __ Erdkröte hat sich eingefunden aber es müssen auch Grasfrösche ihren Laich hinterlassen haben (das der mir nicht aufgefallen ist )
  

Das Pflanzenwachstum ist auch zufriedenstellend
 
Es fehlt mir noch einiges an Pflanzen, wird aber nach und nach ergänzt

Ps.: Jetzt geht gerade das erste 2011er Gewitter nieder ... da hat jemand die Schleusen geöffnet (war aber eh schon Zeit ... alles schon sehr trocken), so schüttet es ...
Bin schon morgen auf den Teichzustand neugierig :beten

Wünsche einen schönen Ostermontag


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
schaut richtig gut aus
Wie willst Du die Folie noch verstecken? Ufermatte?
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Markus

Nein, die Folie verstecke ich nicht mit einer Ufermatte.



> Teich wird bis zum max. Wasserstand befüllt [OT](was der Regen heute für mich erledigt hat)[/OT]
> Erdreich ausserhalb des Teiches auf Wasserstands-Niveau gebracht
> Substrat (Aushuberde aus tieferen Schichten) innerhalb des Ufer/Teich an das Erdreich aussen angeglichen
> Teichfolie ca. 1-2cm über Erdreich/Substrat abschneiden




Leider habe ich kein passendes Foto 

Morgen zeige ich es ....


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Der gestrige Regen bzw. der leichte Hagel hat aus der Sumpfzone "Erdreich" eingeschwemmt .
  

Hier ein kleiner Teil der Sumpfzone
 

Diesbezüglich ist der Ufergraben im Vorteil 



			
				Moderlieschenking schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst Du die Folie noch verstecken?


Wie man auf Bild 2 erkennen kann, die Folie steht senkrecht und ist "fast" nicht mehr sichtbar, wenn man das Vlies tiefer abschneidet.
Nicht entlang des Weges betrachten, sondern der Teil der 90° ums Eck geht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
ich hatte gestern zuerst den obigen Beitrag überlesen.


> die Folie steht senkrecht und ist "fast" nicht mehr sichtbar,


Ja stimmt viel sieht man nicht mehr, ich werde bei mir an manchen Stellen dann noch
mit Steinen und Holz arbeiten.
LG Markus


----------



## pyro (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich hab nun mal alle 24 Seiten durchgelesen... sehr interessantes Projekt.

Helmut sei froh das Dir beim Aushub nichts passiert ist. Du bist nun schon der zweite mit Sicherheits-Schlappen. 
Vielleicht bin ich ein Pechvogel aber ohne gutes Schuhwerk hätte ich mir schon oft Bänder verletzt/gerissen oder Zehen verletzt. 

Der Teich ist sehr schön geworden, die Randdeko mit Steinen und Holz ist sehr gut. Der Weg mit den Steinplatten wird sicher demnächst dann gebaut, oder?


Was ich jetzt noch nicht kapiere ist die Substratmischung mit närstoffreicher Aushuberde. Ich dachte wie Dany das es generell bezüglich Algenwachstum tabu ist Mutterboden in den Teich zu bekommen. Was gibt es denn hier für Ausnahmen die ich nicht kenne? Ich habe nun extra einen Ufergraben begonnen zu bauen - wäre das so wie bei Dir auch gegangen???

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Jürgen



> Der Weg mit den Steinplatten wird sicher demnächst dann gebaut, oder?


Bin noch unschlüssig 

Substrat:
Da zuwenig Kies/Betonsand vorhanden war habe ich Erde (unterer Teichaushub vermischt mit Mutterboden) für die Sumpfzone genommen. Ein bisserl fetteres Gemisch für Pflanzen die besonders im Wachstum rasch zulegen und üppig blühen sollen.
Starkzehrende Pflanzen, wie die __ Iris pseudacorus und auch Repopflanzen sind in Kies/Betonsand gepflanzt.
Die Sumpfzone ist nicht durch einen Wall abgegrenzt, sondern geht gleitend vom Seichtwasserbereich leicht ansteigend in die Sumpfzone über.

Anhang anzeigen Repopflanzen[1].pdf


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Unser neuester Teichbewacher
 

Hier am oberen Bildrand, fast mittig zu sehen


 

Waren gestern in Hartberg/Stmk. Teichpflanzen kaufen (zwei renomierte Gätnereien) und haben diese Stein-Katze dort gefunden.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut



Digicat schrieb:


> Unser neuester Teichbewacher




ich habs ja sonst nicht so mit dekofiguren, aber diese teichwache ist echt niedlich! 

einen teichwachdienst habe ich derzeit auch....

 

leider betätigt dieses "modell" sich auch immer wieder erfolgreich als froschjägerin.  die gefahr dürfte bei eurer wächterin nicht bestehen.


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Anja

Eure Katze könnte ja fast das Model gewesen sein 

Drück sie für mich ... oh, ist das nicht die "Unnahbare"  (die soviel in Ihrem Leben schon ertragen mußte)


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut



Digicat schrieb:


> Drück sie für mich ... oh, ist das nicht die "Unnahbare"  (die soviel in Ihrem Leben schon ertragen mußte)




doch, das ist "frau-rühr-mich-nicht-an", leider ist sie nach über 1 1/2 jahren bei uns immer noch weit davon entfernt, sich anfassen zu lassen.  wenn du einverstanden bist, werfe ich ihr in deinem namen nen stückchen fleischwurst zu.


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Natürlich bin ich einverstanden, Anja 

Mein neuester Erwerb, zwei Uferrandpflanzen für den Schatten ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hab jetzt alles gelesen, ein sehr durchdachtes Projekt und die Bilder mit denen Du nervst sind einfach genial, also ruhig ordentlich weiternerven. 
Dein Teich ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, wie es geht und wenn hier die Frage nach Algen kommt. Dann brauchst Du nur ein Bild von Deinem Teich einstellen und das sollte alle Fragen beantworten. 
Du hast natürlich den Vorteil, dass Du "eingefahrene" Pflanzen aus Deinem alten Teich hattest. Aber es zeigt deutlich, wie sich eine gute Bepflanzung von Anfang an auf den gesamten Teich positiv auswirkt. 
Ich habe anfangs den Fehler gemacht, zu denken, das x- zig Pflanzen aus dem Zoofachgeschäft (die am Teich kaum auffallen und zu einem großen Teil eingehen) eine gute Bepflanzung wären, ist es aber nicht. 
Drum bin ich dann auf große Gebrauchtpflanzen umgeschwenkt und siehe da, es braucht keiner Technik am Teich. 
Sehr schön, ich hoffe und wünsche Dir das es so bleibt und freu mich auf nervige Bilder

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## danyvet (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*


da hat ja die Hostasucht wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

mensch Helmut, Dein Teich hat sich aber toll entwickelt 
und....cooler "Neuzugang"


----------



## Hexe_Mol (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut



Digicat schrieb:


> Mein neuester Erwerb, zwei Uferrandpflanzen für den Schatten ...




 hostas kann man irgendwie nie genug haben, oder?  

hast du für schattige uferbereiche evtl schonmal dran gedacht, das eine oder andere kaukasusvergissmeinnicht zu den hostas zu pflanzen?  die sehen gerade jetzt im frühjahr traumhaft schön aus und wenn sich die hostas dann nach und nach zu ihrer vollen schönheit entfalten, sind sie schon verblüht und treten diskret in den hintergrund.


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Update:
Die ersten __ Libellen heuer ....
   
leider war es sehr windig ... sorry, für die mangelnde Schärfe

Der Vormittag war ganz angenehm ... bis zum Gewitter 
 
war sehr stürmisch

nach dem Gewitter
   

Ps.: April, April der macht was er will ... obwohl Mai ... es regnet und die Sonne scheint gleichzeitig ....


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Zum festhalten:

Erste "__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer" schwirrte heute über den Teich 

"__ Vierfleck" war nur einer, von zwei, zu sehen 

von der "Frühen Adonislibelle"  war nix zu sehen :shock

Heute war der heißeste Tag des Jahres, 27,2°C obwohl es in der Früh auch am kältesten seit ein paar Tagen war, 10,6°C ...

Das vierte Seerosenblatt, von drei Seerosen ist oben, drei Seerosen haben noch kein Blatt oben, wobei zwei SR aber ein Blatt treiben.

            

Die KS treiben Kindeln
 
bin gespannt ob sie blühen werden 

Die gelbe Wasseriris zeigt eine einzige Knospe und zwar die Pflanze die am meisten Sonne abbekommt, diese ist aber auch die kleinste. Die anderen drei Pflanzen sind "riesig" Blattlänge bestimmt 1,2 Meter (geht mir bis zur Hüfte), aber wie geschrieben keine Knospe zu erkennen. Diese Pflanzen stehen auch eine Spur seichter. Die, die die Knospe hat steht am tiefsten, ca. 15cm UW.

Alle anderen Teichpflanzen zeigen keine Abnormalitäten, verhalten sich unauffällig ... treiben aber ordentlich .....

Edit: Algen sind kein Thema, ein paar Wolken am Grund und an den Wänden ....


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Na, das sieht ja super aus, Glückwunsch Helmut


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ja, schaut super aus...

Ich musste mich in den letzten Tagen leider vom klaren Wasser verabschieden. Einerseits habe ich noch Substrat eingebracht was das Wasser etwas trüb machte und dann bekam ich leider ne unfreiwillige Gratisdüngung. Mal schaun wie das weitergeht.

Meine Seerosen wachsen gut - die weisse schießt förmlich Blätter nach oben - die kürzlich gekaufte __ Attraction hat schon 3 Stück oben, 2 folgen und das obwohl die erst ganz schön gezickt hat weil ich die Pflanze gleich auf 80cm Wassertiefe setzte...

Meine blauen __ Iris blühen fleissig, die gelben blühen seit vorgestern. Insgesamt habe ich 12 Blütentriebe das ist ganz OK. Die blaue Iris steht im Ufergraben in Höhe des Wasserspiegels - die gelben stehen auf ca. -25cm.

Bis auf eine Unterwasserpflanze wo Du ja schon bescheid weisst wächst alles ganz gut... meine Sumpfcalla nahm mir einen Wasserstand von -10cm übel und bekam gelbe Blätter... seit ein paar Tagen ist die auch im Ufergraben und scheint wieder grün zu werden.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Ein Juni-Update:

Das Wasser ist glasklar ...
  

die Lindelbacher-Krebsscheren gedeihen prächtig, Danke Eugen
  

die Sumpf-__ Iris blüht


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Über Fadenalgenmangel kannst du dich aber auch nicht beklagen 

Was ist denn das andere Unterwasserpflanzerl neben den Krebsscheren?

Wusste gar nicht, dass es auch lila Sumpfiris gibt. Für mich waren bisher immer alle gelben __ Iris Sumpfiris 

edit: was ich als allererstes fragen wollte, hab ich natürlich vergessen  Da sind viele so lanzettförmige schwarz-braune Dinger drin? Sind das Blätter von einem umstehenden Baum? Schaut aus, als ob du viele Fische hättest, aber ich weiß ja, dass du (noch) keine hast...


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Dany

Ja ... die Fadenalgenpolster 

 

Doch, habe ich in Hartberg in einer renomierten Gärtnerei gefunden ...
 
Name am Kärtchen: Rosa Sumpfschwertlilie (__ Iris laevigata "Rosa Queen")

Diese lanzenförmigen, schwarzen Dinger sind die Blätter der am Teich wachsenden Weide 

Wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## danyvet (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Armleuchteralgen? Bist du sicher? Am Bild sieht das aus, als hätte das richtige kleine runde Blätter. Meine Armleuchteralgen sehen eher aus wie "znepfte" Dille


----------



## Inken (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut!

Bei mir entpuppte sich  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]dieses Kraut[/URL] als Armleuchteralge, viel fusseliger als bei dir. Mach doch mal eine Detailaufnahme! 

Dein Teich macht sich ja enorm! 

Und die depperten Fadenalgen..  Über irgendetwas musst du dich ja aufregen können, sonst wär's langweilig!  Und mehr gibt dein Teich zum Ärgern ja ned her! 

Einfach schön! Ich seh' schon die Lieschen springen!


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ja, genau, so wie Inken´s Armleuchteralgen sehen meine auch aus, nur nicht so üppig.
Sag ich ja, wie znepfte Dille


----------



## Inken (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



danyvet schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, wie znepfte Dille



Jetzt musst du mir helfen, Dany: Was würden wir dazu sagen? Zerrupfter Dill? 

Ich versteh's nicht, ihr müsst lang-sam schrei-ben!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Ja, Inken  ... znepft = zerrupft 

Jetzt zeigt mal Eure Almleuchteralgen Inken & Dany ... ich weiß ja wie meine aussieht ...

Also ran an die Cam ...


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ok, Ok ...  habs verschwitzt das Inken sie ja schon gezeigt hat 

Ja so sehen meine auch aus, nur net so saftig grün.
Meine sind ein bisserl blasser ...

Wenn es zu regnen aufgehört hat mache ich Bilder :smoki


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wenn es zu regnen aufgehört hat mache ich Bilder :smoki



und Du glaubst, dass es "heuer" noch mal dazu kommt :?
Ist aber gutes Fadenalgenwetter 
Schöne Teichdoku, Helmut!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Die Sonne scheint ...

 
Armleuchteralgen (leider durch den Wind ist eine Wellenbewegung am Teich)


----------



## Inken (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Doch, das ist sie!

Auf deiner Übersichtsaufnahme kam sie mir nur so großlättrig vor, kam daher etwas ins Schleudern..  Aber Dany ging's wohl ähnlich.. Wahrscheinlich haben wir die Seerosenblätter gesehen! 

[OT]"heuer": auch wieder so ein klasse Wort!

--> Heute? zur Zeit? diesen Monat? dieses Jahr? Seemannslohn? 

Dünnerewech, bold snack we perfekt utländisch! [/OT]


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hai Inken :knuddel

 eigentlich "dieses Jahr"



> Dünnerewech, bold snack we perfekt utländisch!


 Wir ja


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Schöne neue Bilder Helmut!!

Ist dieser hellgrüne Behälter auf dem ein Pflanzkübel steht nur vorübergehend drin? Der schaut ned so leiwand aus...

Ansonsten scheint bei Dir der Sommer recht spät zu kommen, meine blaue Sumpfiris ist schon seit ca. 4 Wochen verblüht, die gelben seit ca. 2 Wochen.


Eine meiner Krebsscheren aus MC Pom ist dauernd besoffen und kippt zur Seite. Heute hab ich beim aufrichten aber bemerkt das die schwanger ist... da ist ein kleines Krebsschererl seitlich dran das sorgt wohl für ein Ungleichgewicht


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Upps .. so lange kein Update 

Na dann ...

Mir kommt vor die Pflanzen legen eine Sommerpause ein ... nein, die wachsen richtig retour ... Blattspitzen werden langsam braun ... 

Es geht dem Herbst entgegen ...

Gerade eben war ein heftiges Gewitter ...
   

so sah es vor dem Gewitter aus


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

boah! 
du hast aber wirklich VIELE __ Rückenschwimmer!!! Oder war das nur zufällig ein RS-Treffen und schauts im restlichen Teich eh nicht überall so aus....


----------



## Dawn (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ok, Helmut, da würd ich mir auch schwer tun, Lieserl-Babys loszulassen!!


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Letztens mußte ich beobachten wie die RS eine __ Gemeine Heidelibelle, die in den Teich gefallen ist, angegriffen und getötet haben ... 
Habe im ersten Moment versucht sie mit dem Kescher heraus zu fischen, aber sie war schon tod und hab sie wieder ins Wasser gelassen ...

Die RS gehen an alles was sich bewegt ...

Heute hat es wieder, lt. Nachbarn, den ganzen Tag geregnet
 
Heute morgen

 
jetzt

trotzdem ist die eine Knospe der Seerose leicht aufgegangen 
 
... man sieht schon weiß durch ... 2mm ...
Vielleicht geht sie ja morgen, angeblich der schönste Tag der Woche, auf :beten

Achja ... das Pflanzerl taucht aus ca.30cm Tiefe an die Oberfläche ... eine __ Weiderich-Art ?


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Wird vermutlich ein __ Gilbweiderich sein, das Teichunkraut 

Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Jahr mit den RS besser. Ich hab die ersten 2 Jahre auch mehr RS gehabt. Heuer wie gesagt vielleicht grad mal 3 Stück oder so. Manchmal hab ich sie gar nicht gesehen. Libellenlarven sind zur Zeit auch nicht so viele drin, sind ja enorm viele von den großen im Mai/Juni geschlüpft. Gute Chancen für die Lieserlbabies  (Irene: waahaaaan??  ) (aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Die Knospe ist heute ein bisserl weiter aufgegangen ...
 

@ Dany: ja ... hast recht, könnte ein __ Gilbweiderich sein


----------



## Inken (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Die macht es aber spannend!

Ich bin auf morgen gespannt, vielleicht schaft sie es dann! :beten


----------



## Zalabaksa (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hi Helmut, tolle Bilder! Schön diese Urgewalten und das mit den "trüb" ist ziemlich normal was? geht ja auch wieder.   LG  Ursula


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Die Knospe ist heute wieder mehr aufgegangen ...
 

@ Inken: Wobei ich aber jetzt vermute, daß die Blüte schon wieder am zugehen ist ... heißt sie war tagsüber offen 

Wenn sie bis Freitag durchhält ... geht sich ein richtiges Blütenfoto aus ... da bin ich im Urlaub 

Kleine Exkursion ins fotografische ...

Dieses Foto
 

ist durch dieses Pflanzen-Dickicht
 

von diesem Standort
 

heute aufgenommen ...

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Seerosenblüte ...

     

__ Kardinalslobelie
 
Nach diesem Bild hat sich der Hauptspiegel meiner Canon 5D aufgelöst 
Wird wohl länger ausfallen :evil
Mit der 2.Cam (1D MkII) ging es weiter
 
Mit dem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro 

   
Mit dem Canon 100-400er

Beim makrotisieren viel mir diese Blüte auf einer mir unbekannten Pflanze auf ...
   
Kann mir jemand beim bestimmen helfen


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,
zuallererst mein Beileid zur 5D... . Ich hatte bislang noch nicht das Vergnügen eines solch tollen Gehäuses, aber kann Dir nachfühlen als SLR-Besitzer... .
Da Deine Mark auch ein tolles gehäuse ist, sind es wohl eher feinheiten oder Liebeleien zu einem System, die einem den Ausfall/defekt vermiesen... .
Ich trauere auch noch heute meinem Practica-Body nach, obwohl die billige Nikon F55 viel besser war, selbst die zwei "lichtschwachen" Sigmas und Nikkors haben besser Fotos auf KB-Film gebannt... .
Soweit OT, doch nun zurück zur Pflanze: wie wäre es mit "Bohnenkraut"? Das ist ein Lippenblütler mit ähnlichen Blättern.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Rolf

Danke für`s mitfühlen ...

Zum Bohnenkraut ... 
Diese Pflanze wächst im Sumpf aber auch im trockenen (wird nie gegossen, außer durch Regen). Im Sumpf ist sie aber größer und blühte auch das erste mal ...


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Jahrestag ... knapp vorbei (Beitrag 165 in diesem Thread)

Rückschau ....

Pflanzen sind alle angegangen und haben sich sehr gut etabliert ... einzig die Seerosen (6 Stück) wollen net so recht ... eine einzige Blüte zeigte sich ... aber ich habe Geduld und freue mich schon auf`s nächste Jahr. Hoffe das Wetter ist dann besser ... heuer dürfte ja kein Seerosen-Wetter sein (wenn man hier die Seerosen-Threads verfolgt) ...

Es haben sich auch sehr viele Insekten nieder gelassen ... leider auch Unmengen an __ Rückenschwimmer. Denke es fehlt an Fressfeinde. Gefreut habe ich mich über diverse __ Käfer (__ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Taumelkäfer, usw.) wie auch über diverse __ Libellen ... Highlight war die Sichtung einer "gebänderten Prachtlibelle" die ich leider nicht ablichten konnte aua

Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern als größte, aber auch __ Heidelibellen, __ Plattbauch, __ Vierfleck und auch Federlibellen waren zu Besuch.

Ich bin zufrieden und bin gespannt aufs neue Jahr ... kommen wieder alle Pflanzen 
werden sich __ Molche und __ Frösche ansiedeln 

Bilder liefere ich nach ... 5D ist zwar wieder nach der Rep. zurück  ... aber das Makro ist def. ... ein "Unglück" kommt selten allein (


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,
wenn ich mir Deine Bilder von der __ Kardinalslobelie sehe, kommen mir die Tränen.
Meine war auch kurz vor dem Blühen, als ich 1 Woche in den Urlaub fortfuhr.
Als ich wiederkam hatten die __ Schnecken nichts mehr ausser den kahlgefressenen 
Stengeln übrig gelassen.
Was mich wundert, dass bei dir so wenig __ Frösche und __ Molche zu finden sind.
Bei euch müsste es doch auch genügend Bergmolche geben.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert, dass bei dir so wenig __ Frösche und __ Molche zu finden sind.


Jetzt dürfte endlich ein Gras- oder Springfrosch eingezogen sein ...

Schon am Samstag entdeckte ich Ihn ... (Beitrag 185) 

Heute in der Früh saß er wieder an dieser Stelle ...
   

Vor längerer Zeit (16.08.2011) entdeckte ich ja diesen Kleinen ...
   
Habe Ihn aber nicht mehr wieder gesehen ...

Denke man muß einfach nur Geduld aufbringen, dann klappt es auch mit Frosch und Molch 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Wochenbeginn


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Upps ... schon lange nix mehr geschrieben ...

Nun ... meinem Teich geht es ausgezeichnet 

Vorgestern ist mir ein Knick im Eis aufgefallen


 
Konnte mir nicht erklären wie dieser zu Stande kam ... dann gestern, es vielen mir Federn auf...
 

Als ich es näher betrachtete 
 

Hier dürfte sich ein Marder/Katze sich eine Amsel geschnappt haben

Der Knick im Eis dürfte also durch den Sprung und dem Gewicht des Tieres zu Stande gekommen sein. 

Freue mich schon, wenn endlich das Eis weg ist


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte ...

Wintereinbruch über Nacht zum 01.04.2012
Der Morgen am 01.04.2012
  

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume beginnt bald zu blühen
  

Die ersten __ Wasserläufer sind schon neben den __ Rückenschwimmer schon da
 
Man beachte die wunzige Fliege am linken Rand auf Höhe des WL ...


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Habe den ersten Frosch, vermutlich der vorjährige Springfrosch, in der zeitigen Nacht gestern (~ 22:30) gehört ...
Muß heute Nacht mit der Taschenlampe bewaffnet schauen gehen ...

Freue mich riesig ...

Der Vorjährige


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

schön sieht es bei dir aus. Da hat sich ja in einem Jahr mächtig was getan.

Der Ton-in-Ton-Frosch gefällt mir.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Gestern habe ich ein Teichmolchpärchen entdeckt und heute fotografiert
 

und eine __ Erdkröte ebenfalls
 

Den Springfrosch habe ich heute auch wieder gesehen.
Leider ist der so scheu ... 

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Den Springfrosch nachreich ... 

   

Wassertemperatur gerade eben 17°C und Luft 24,8°C bei Wind aus Süd bzw. SO ...

Die Schleierwolken vom Vormittag haben sich aufgelöst ...

Die Pflanzen haben in den letzten beiden Tagen einen Wachstumsschub hingelegt der seines gleichen sucht ...

 
Vor ein paar Tagen waren die Sumpfiris noch "unterirdisch" ...

Der Teich macht sich ...


----------



## Springmaus (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo,

 wie immer tolle Bilder


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Toller Teich, toller Teichianer


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Sehr schön Helmut ...

Nur jetzt haben wir schon den 22.05. ... wo sind die aktuellen Bilder 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 

Ja Mandy .... Bilder sind ganz frisch ...

Vor dem Gewitter am Abend
 

Während dem Gewitter
   

Alles Pflanzen wachsen und blühen ... 

Leider kommt die __ Kardinalslobelie nicht mehr


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

deine Wasserlilien sind ja ganz schön gewachsen 

wir hatten ja auch grade ein kleines Gewitter - die Natur braucht aber ja den Regen


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Da muß ich Mitch zustimmen,

die __ Lilien sind ja tierisch hoch ... so hoch werden meine nicht.
Aber die Gesamtansicht vom Teich ist einfach 

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Pfingstbericht ...

Je ein Blatt von zwei Seerosen sind oben.
 

Bei den anderen Seerosen schaut es noch nicht  danach aus
   

Heute konnte ich auch den Springfrosch wieder beobachten
     

Auch das Molchpärchen ist noch sehr rege im Teich
 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen schönen Pfingsmontag


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich glaube Du solltest deine Seerosen mal düngen Helmut ... die sehen so mickrig aus ...

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Mandy

Danke für den Tipp 

Werde ich am Wochenende angehen :shock

Habe gerade eben eine __ Ringelnatter entdeckt



 

 

 

und sie entschwand im Teichdickicht


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Och die ist aber süß 
wirkt die nur so klein oder war sie es auch?


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Darius

Sie war ungefähr 60cm lang und in etwa Daumendick ... läßt sich schwer schätzen ...

Bin gespannt ob sie bleibt oder nur am Durchzug ist ...


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ok also doch nicht so klein.
Hast echt einen hammer Teich muss man sagen


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Helmut, meine Seerosen waren im ersten Jahr auch so mickrig. Ich hab sie nie gedüngt und jetzt hat sie bereits 13 Blüten und geschätzte 150 Blätter!!! Ich glaub, ich werd die gar nicht mehr rausbekommen, hätte sie schon voriges Jahr spätestens teilen sollen.... :? 
Also, überleg dir das mit dem Düngen


----------



## harryw (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

wie machst Du das denn, dass Dein Kies so blank ist und nicht mit Algen zuwächst?

Danke
Harry


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Harry

Ich mach garnix ... der ist so blank ...

Das sieht man auf den Bildern nicht ... unten im Teich sammeln sich schon ganz frischgrüne Algen  
Sind ja auch Pflanzen und stören mich nicht. Im Gegenteil, bieten sie doch diversen Larven und auch Molchen Schutz und Futter zugleich


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Helmut,

sehr schöne Bilder von der __ Ringelnatter und auch sonst ist Dein Teich spitze geworden.

Ich erwische meine Ringelnatter nie zum Fotoshooting, wobei ich sie auch nur 2 - 3 mal kurz
pro Jahr am Teich gesehen habe.


LG Markus


----------



## Claro01 (16. Juni 2012)

*Dein technikloser Naturteich*

Servus Helmut!

Während des Studiums dieses Threads war ich im Gefühlsrausch: Angespannt, wie es weitergeht - erfreut, so tolle Aufnahmen des Werdeganges zu sehen - neiderfüllt, dass so etwas Schönes mangels Garten niemals mehr ... - und glücklich, das wirklich überragend schöne Ergebnis zu sehen. Meine Geduld beim Durchlesen wurde mehr als belohnt! Danke!

Ich hatte mal einen ähnlich großen, jedoch betonierten Gartenteich (hinsichtlich Arbeitszeit und Material bauen andere Leute einen Keller), der gut und gern als Schwimmteich (nur: so etwas kannte man damals noch nicht) durchgegangen wäre. Leider war der von Wien zu weit entfernt (in der schönen grünen Mark) und wir mussten uns notgedrungen davon trennen. In Wien hatten wir dann einen (dagegen Mini-) Gartenteich, der aber genauso von Leben erfüllt war. Es dauert nie lange, bis Molch, Frosch & Co. ein solches "Etablissement" für sich requirieren ... und die Abende (mit einem G'spritzten zur Hand) am Teichrand - das hatte was!

So kalt konnte es im Teich gar nicht sein, dass ich nicht schon im zeitigen Frühjahr reingestiegen bin, um den Frühjahrsputz zu absolvieren. Jegliche "Teicharbeit" war Spass und Entspannung.

Und nun bleibt mir mein TT und die Chance, in andere Gärten und deren Gartenteiche ein bisserl hinein zu "speanzeln". Und das freut und macht Appetit auf mehr!

Viel Spass noch mit deinem Hobby und weiterhin so viel Geduld und Geschmack und Geschick bei deinen Vorhaben!


----------



## cararea (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut!

hab mir jetzt die ganze doku angeschaut, klasse! fehlen aber einige aktuelle bilder ;-)

lg eve


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut.

Bei deinem Teich fehlen mir einfach die Worte....
Chapeau...

Ist echt der Wahnsinn wie klar der ist ... und das komplett ohne Technik...

Respekt!!!

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## elkop (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo helmut,
es ist eine freude, zu sehen, wie du deinen traum vom techniklosen naturteich umgesetzt hast. gratuliere. ich werde leider nie zu so was schönem kommen, aber meine kleine pfütze hat auch was für sich. hier kenne ich jedes vieh, was drin haust, mit namen  also ich will nicht unzufrieden sein. ein bissl neidisch bin ich natürlich schon.


----------



## Digicat (3. März 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Der heutige Sonnenaufgang ...

 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Digicat (7. März 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Update ...

Der Teich heute ...
   

und am 24.02.2013 ...
 
Da hat es gerade aufgehört zu schneien ... :beten

Ich hoffe das Eis geht bald zurück, aber bei den Wettervorhersagen muß ich mich wohl noch gedulden. Es soll kommende Woche der Winter noch einmal zurück kehren


----------



## Conny (8. März 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

deine Gegend heißt anscheinend nicht umsonst Schneeberg  
Das sieht noch sehr eisig aus.
Bei uns haben die Goldfische anscheinend schon Frühlingsgefühle 
gestern abend habe ich die ersten zwei Grasfrösche gehört,
viele Bienen, Hummeln, Schwebsen ...
und ganz viel __ Frühblüher gibt es bei uns.
Und eine Tasse Kaffee auf der Terrasse in der Sonne im T-Shirt


----------



## Darven (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

hallo Helmut, ich bewundere gerade Deinen Teichrand! kannst Du mir noch ein-zwei Bilder vom Rand zeigen - als Vorbild , gerade die Stelle mit der __ Ringelnatter vielleicht etwas mehr, von weiter weg wäre toll! Davon bin ich am meisten begeistert - vom Teichrand! (von der Ringelnatter natürlich auch )


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus 

@ Marlies: aber gerne ...

       

Und noch zwei Impressionen


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Richtig toll, Helmut!


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Danke Irene 

Ja, er macht sich ...

Ich mache aber so gut wie nix ... 
Hin und wieder mal Keschern, daß wars.

Heuer ist alles ein bisserl später dran ...

Obwohl vor einem Jahr 

 

Die __ Iris schon geblüht haben, aber dafür noch kein Seerosenblatt oben war.
Heuer sind die Seerosenblätter schon oben, aber die Iris blüht noch nicht.

Verkehrte Welt heuer :shock


----------



## Dawn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Ich denk mal, genauso sollte es auch sein, dass sich der Teich mit wirklich geringsten Eingriffen von außen selbst erhalten kann!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Ein kleines Update ist wieder fällig ...

Die Hitze der letzten Tage hat den Wasserstand bis zur ersten Stufe, die bei -10cm bis -15cm liegt, fallen lassen.
   

Trotz dieser Hitze ist das Wasser glasklar geblieben
     

Die einzige blühende Seerose
 

__ Tausendblatt über Wasser
 

Und noch zwei Übersichtsbilder


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Hallo Helmut,

oh ja, so schön die Hitze auch ist, a wengerla Regen wäre auch mal gut. Füllst du auch mal mit dem Schlauch nach?

Dein Teich hat sich doch recht gut gemacht , obwohl das Frühjahr ja ned so toll war.

Es dauert halt doch 2-3 Jahre bis mal alles so richtig wächst. Was machst du mit der Folie die im 1. Bild zu sehen ist ?  ach du hast ja EPDM da macht ja dann das UV nix.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus Mitch

Ja, hat im Frühjahr garnet so gut ausgesehen, aber es hat sich alles gut entwickelt :beten

Nein, ich fülle normal net nach. Soll der Regen machen, aber heute habe ich das erste mal in dieser Saison nachgefüllt. Aus der Leitung, mangels Brunnen ...

Zur sichtbaren Folie > ich wollte ursprünglich Sand anböschen. Jetzt sind die Pflanzen schon gut dort eingewachsen, daß ich um die Pflanzen bange. Muß mal einen Versuch starten ...

Aber wie du schon angemerkt hast > EPDM ist UV beständig, aber trotzdem gefällt mir die sichtbare Folie nicht.


----------



## macmarkus (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

vielleicht wächst sie ja von außen noch etwas zu ... warte mal ein, zwei jährchen.


----------



## Digicat (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Spatenstich für meinen techniklosen Naturteich*

Servus

Mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir und meinem Teich ...

Durch die milden Temperaturen kommen schon die ersten __ Frühblüher heraus.
   

und auch der Pflanzenteich weiß nicht recht soll er zu Eis erstarren oder nicht ...
   

Ich hoffe Euren Teichen geht es soweit gut.

Auf ein erfolgreiches Teichjahr 2014


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2017)

Ui... der war ich nachläßig ...

  

Es wächst alles im Überfluß ...

Heute war das Wetter schei...






Wenns morgen besseres Wetter gibt mach ich ein paar Fotos ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Es wächst alles im Überfluß ...


du hast ja auch so einen UWa - Urwald  
bei so einem Schneegestöber würde ich auch die Hälfte übersehen


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2022)

Servus

Ein bisserl abstauben  5 Jahre nix geschrieben 

Die heutigen Meßwerte

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ein bisserl abstauben  5 Jahre nix geschrieben
> 
> ...


Servus Helmut, Nitrit bedenklich, sonst gut. Willi


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2022)

Servus Willi

Ja natürlich ist Nitrit nicht optimal.
Der Teich ist ohne Besatz.
Ein reiner Pflanzenteich mit blühenden Pflanzen.
Muß mal Fotos machen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

